# Poor Responder....part 33



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes










Happy Easter 

Natasha xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Am I first


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo!!   

Just had yummy dinner.  Asparagus, mini courgettes, mini sweetcorn, spinach, mushrooms all shoved in a pot with a trout covered in chilli!!  Mmmmmm!

How are we all this evenin?


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I don't normally post but just hoping for some positive vibes, i'm on day 12 of a short protocol and only have 2 good follicles i'm in for EC on sat. I know i'm taking a big risk going for EC with 2 follies but as i'm a poor responder it looks like this is our last cycle. We thought might as well give it a good shot fortune favours the brave and all that.

This is my 3rd cycle we have a little boy from our 2nd cycle and I had a natural miracle in Nov but sadly ended in a m/c. This cycle I was on 5 amps menopur 150iu gonal f and 0.5ml supracur sp? I don't really have any other options drugs wise.

Has anyone gone for Ec with so few follicles i'm just hoping I can get 1 good embie to put back.

Thanks girls

Lou


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lou,

It does feel pretty hopeless being a poor responder.. BUT.. just look at how many bumps we have on this thread!!  Your eggs are obviously good quality as you have a babe from last cycle.  Keep going with it even if you only get 2 good eggs that can easily be a bFP.  There are other options, for  example I'm just going to try Letrozole which is a cancer drug which you can take during stims to produce more follies and the rest of the girls will have more ideas.  For now concentrate on them little follies and this cycle... if its not a BFP come back and we will give a full 'PR thread consultation'!!!  

DOn't give up hope... still a few days anyway.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi just dropping in and saw loui5e's post.

best of luck to you, pleased check out my profile hon, there is hope!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all

Louise- I had 2 follies at EC once and got 1 egg. It did fertilize so got it transferred at ET.
You only need one as they say.. 
Good luck!!    

Nicki- Thanks for the well wishes for my scan tomorrow. 
Wow, only 52 days to go and a natural pregnancy as well!!  Smashing!!
You on maternity leave yet? Sorry to hear about the hernia. Is that something you can get when you're pregnant?

Miranda- Love the pic too.  I know what you mean, it's getting so confusing between the Jinemed, multi cyclers and PR thread. 

t23- yes, can we give you a name to make it more personal please. 

Wonder if Bugle has arrived yet?


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Miranda, I just had my lovely veggie roast, lots of Jerusalem artichokes, it didn't touch the sides, although I must say Laura your dinner sounded yummy too!  I feel like a bit of a sh*t though as I am really snapping at DH this eve and he just made me this lovely dinner, (must be the steroids giving me Roid Rage?).  DH asked me to help with his expenses and I think the thought of doing them sent me over the edge!  Plus back to work tomorrow to face annoying pg work chav colleague!  Arghhh.  Oh well at least it's Bank Holiday!  Hoorah!

Hello Lou, I agree with Laura, there are a lot of stories where people have gone to EC with a couple of follies and the result a baby, it only take one good one and you are still young.  Good luck for EC.

Night night everyone!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Roid rage Jax - good one!  

Can't DH wait a day or two for help with his exes? Until you feel less raging?

Louise - follicles are only an indication - more eggs may well come rolling out. But if there's two, that's all you need with any luck, and as Laura said, you have proven fertility with those few eggs.  

Bugle - are you there yet?

Ophelia - any womb juice this eve?

Laura - your dinner sounds lovely!

Hi EBW!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can  you believe I've ransacked all the cupboards and there is not one sweet thing in the house, no choc, no biccies, no cakes, Zilch!  What kind of house do I live in

I need a big bag of small geezers!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can you make a cake?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Most of me kitchen stuff is packed up.... maybe I should go eat a spoonful of sugar!!  I'm trying to make psychic contact with tim as he is out.  Think it will work?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, frankly! Does he not have a non-psychic mobile phone?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I rang it and left a message but he never has it on him.    Although didn't hear it ring in the flat so I may be lucky.  But sayig that its more than likely on silent in the bottle of his work bag!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Without lookng in your cupboards I don't know what to suggest! Nothing in the freezer?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending you virtual thorntons chocs x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

FIsh fingers and soya mince! No ice cream.     Oh well.  

Thanks EBW!

Oh can hear comin up stairs... lets all hope he got me something!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

send him back out if not


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup - the girl has that right - spin him round and send him back out.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

wasn't him. Local shop closes at 11 so no hope now.  

Oh just texting Merse... she's having hot milk.. think i have some hot choc somewhere... That will do!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Minxy* hon  - how is your treatment going - have you started stimms yet? Good luck    Oh, and there wasn't a link to this new thread on the old one - are you able to add one now it is locked? Thanks for taking such good care of us 

*Miranda* - love the pic - great perspective! 

*Laura* - I would have hot milk with a spoonful of sugar in 

*Merse* - pains sound good hon - is over a week till you test and would be the right time for implantation - I really hope that's what it is and that it's snuggling in deep!   

*Loui5e* - welcome to the thread  - do you mind me asking how many eggs did you have on your last cycle, when you was successful with your DS? On my second cycle I was told on the Friday that I only had two follies, I had EC on the Monday (after acupuncture over the weekend) and had 5 eggs collected! Wishing you loads of luck hon - stay        

*Lincs Jax *- hope you are good hon, and haven't succumbed too much to  madness! 

*Nicks* - ooooh not long now - how exciting! Sorry to hear about the hernia 

*EBW* - can I add you to Team PR? - have stalked you  for a long time elsewhere as have found your story inspirational whenever I have read of you before! 

*T23mow* - can we maybe call you Tracy23? It does sound like your eggs were maybe collected earlier than they should have been ideally, I hope you get some lovely eggs in your April cycle   

*Izzy1971* - are you still with us hon? - just wondered how your stimming is going? have you had EC yet? hope all is well with you   

*Terry* - are you still with us hon? - just wondered how your stimming is going? have you had EC yet? hope all is well with you   

*Alegria* - are you still with us hon? - just wondered how your cycle is going? have you started stimming yet? hope all is well with you   

*Cath J * - are you still with us hon? - just wondered how your cycle is going? have you started stimming yet? hope all is well with you   

*Sonia* - good luck with starting downregging tomorrow  hope all is well with you   

*Silverglitter *- hope you are well - do you know when you will start downregging yet?

*Bugle* - hope you arrived safely and are liking the hotel etc - good luck with the doctors   

*Swinny & Beach *- hi both  - when do you start your next cycle? not long now! sending you lots of   

*Gab* - have PM'd you - sorted out our travelling money today and it now feels real - ooooh I am excited now! 

*Sunshine *- any news hon? hope all is well with you   

*Ophelia* - good luck for scan tomorrow - hope you have some more lovely follies sweetheart   

It's going to be mega-busy on here very soon! Am  that we will have lots of lovely BFP's to shake our pom-poms for!  

Lots of love to Incy, Emma, Pin, Roozie, AbbyCarter, Bankie, Francie, Jnr, Latestarter, Little Jenny (+ sis!), Nikki2008, Sammie, ElenaSch. Jan27, Odette, PaulB & Jennig, Linziloo and SJC - hope you are all well 

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thought I'd better put this on as there are so many of us now, and I also get confused between this thread, the Jinemed thread and the Multiple cycles thread!

Anyway here we are, please could you let me know if anything is incorrect and I'll sort it out for next time:


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - mid-March 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is due to start 1st IVF*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging 08/03/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - flying out 20/03/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Loui5e*3rd ICSI - currently stimming - EC 22/03/08*Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - start downregging 20th March 2008*Terry*5th ICSI - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Merse1*FET - one fighter frostie transferred 13/03/08 - testing 27/03/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - tested negative  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *T23mow(Tracy23?)*1st DIVF - February 2008 - negative  - trying again end April '08 *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due ??/??/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Steph - Thanks for the updated list  

Mira - I can't see your new photo - I'm still seeing the one of your doggies - should I be seeing something else?

Nicki - Glad you managed an outing yesterday but sorry to hear that your hernia's giving you gyp.  I have my nuchal scan and bloods on Tuesday but bloods will take a couple of days to come back.  Am really nervous about it as I've convinced myself there's going to be bad news.

Merse & Jax - PUPO ladies - how are you both feeling.  Merse - I had AF pains this time and last time - it's Rocky snuggling in nicely      

Hello to everyone else   

Feel rough today - it's so windy here - the noise of the wind kept me awake last night and I've woken up with a stiff neck this morning - didn't help that DH was up at 5am to get into work early and was trying to be quiet but actually made more noise than he usually does


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's odd you can't see the pic, Em? I have no idea how to fix that.

How are you this morn?

Steph - I'm getting all excited for you! Are you packed?

Well, I'm off work for a day - I have a boil in an excruciating place and I can't walk! I've had them before - an ingrowing hair I think - but it's only got so bad I've had to get it lanced once before. God spare me that - I still remember the pain!

Better get ready so I can noip to the surgery the moment the nurse can fit me in...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah, I can see it now!  Fab photo!  I'm ok - just thinking about what to eat for dinner that's compatible with my m/s.

Good luck for the doctors - boil sounds awful  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Got an appt for 11.45, so I have a few hours to wait.   Ouch.

What can you eat that doesn't set it off? I've eaten so much mash and jacket potatoes Bob will be a King Edward! But I didn't have m/s.

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Unfortunately m/s is here all the time, so it's a question of what I can eat without make me retch/gag    I might try a fish finger sandwhich.  I'm addicted to M&S crisps at the moment (you can get dry M&S food over here) but that's not very healthy. 

Glad you've got an appointmet - where exactly is the boil - or should I not ask


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's on the knicker line, betwen the leg and my lady bits. I've had them before, but only once have I had one lanced. If that's less painful than childbirth I'll eat my hat!

Probably an ingrowing hair - I thought it was caused by shaving, but I haven't done that for ages.  

Oo, nasty m/s. I reckon it's a girl! Just call me an old wife... Re the crisps, there's more vitamin C in a bag of crisps than in an apple!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Ouch!  Boil sounds nasty - can't you just give it a big squeeze to get the pus out?  

I'll much away on the crisps then, seeing as they're full of nutrients  

Just watching a repeat of a BBC programme on IVF - keep bawling my eyes out.  The lady has just found out she's pg and I'm so pleased for her.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

At home today, got all housework and cleaning done apart from bedroom as cats are asleep in there at the moment, off to see Madam Butterfly tonight and maybe go out for food beforehand. x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm watching Jeremy Kyle! Pompous **** that he is.

No, can't squeeze it. I've tried sterilising a pin and bursting it that way, but it's too hard, plus I can't see it properly thanks to Bob. I had some thingy sulphate to draw boils out but I don't know if it's safe to use! Plus I think I chucked it as it was getting a bit old...

Awww, you get even more emotional when you're pg. I nearly cried at Dancing on Ice! Oo, opera Beach! Better than Jeremy Kyle, for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Mornin' Beach - Madam Butterfly sounds like fun, unlike having to do the housework    Not long to go now for you - only 15 days!!!!!

Mira - Oh, I didn't realise you'd already had a go at it - hope the nurse has some sucess this afternoon.  Oh and btw, you leave my fantasy sh*g Jezzer alone   

Right, am going to make something to eat


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- hope it goes ok and isn't too painful....

Emma-enjoy your food x


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Sadly, my  short protocol (Menopur 450 and Cetrotide) seems to have one lead and one straggler follicle.  Going for EC tomorrow. Wish me luck!

Been pregnant 3 x with just one follicle before:  my daughter was the result of one of those.  Others were a chemical pregnancy (early mc) and last month's mc.

So the deck is stacked against me, but I remain hopeful.  Am I crazy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, you're not mad! You have a good record for geting pregnant, so just believe...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Terry- of course you're not crazy, fingers crossed that all will go well and this one will be another BFP x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

hi girls,

Terry- Good luck hun   

Sorry for the me post but just back from my scan and it has really put a damper on my positivity. Actually feel like having a little cry. 

Just posted on Peer support, so instead of repeating myself here,please have a look and any feedback would be highly welcome.

Thanks, Ophelia


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Ophelia - read your peer support post   Not sure about the lining bleed - presume when they scan they can see a bit that's broken away? I know when I did a SP with the pill beforehand my AF was really light and when I was scanned my lining wasn't completely thin so had to DR for a few days - bit like LP. What did the clinic say? Did they say it would come away or interfere with things? As for follies, well who knows but if there are 2 its better than nothing maybe?   ARe you going back for another scan soon? Can you not arrange to go again and have a chat - you might take more in if you are less upset - you never remember to ask things when its bad news   
Mirra - sounds painful   My lady bits are somewhat engorged - you can see how these things happen!  
Ems - glad nuchal is booked  
Louise   
Hi EBW!
love to all  
Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Have a dilemma ... Don't know whether to cycle one last time....  5% chance given...at the lfc.  My only ivf produced two embies out of 3 follies.  They were 4 and 5 cell on day 3, which was a bit on the slow side.  ON my 2nd ivf I had no eggs at the Lfc.  

Both I and DH are near clinical depression if I am honest.  Donor egg is a big scarey thing to be decided on and we are both uncertain and scared...  We haven't got the money, it would have to be on credit card for either.

Counselling is not going well ....  DH is almost more down than me and I get zilch support from him.  If anything I keep propping him up and he is making mistakes at work ie. yesterday he made a mistake that's going to cost his company £5k, so he is fearful for his job...

I sometimes feel like that there is no way out of this...even though I 'm trying hard to be as cheerful as I can around people.  My friends have started avoiding me I think...as they don't know what to say... I think I am approaching a meltdown point... 

Realistically I think I haven't got a chance anymore to conceive and I am in so much physical and mental pain... It's just not shifting...  

I have just been offered two extra days of work, which would be good to get me out of the house as being at home is making me really low now even though when at work I just about function and am feeling v. unconfident about my abilities at the mo... I need to let them know today or at the latest on Tuesday... IT's 3 months contract..., but the money would be helpful. 

Am i the only one who is unable to cope with this?  Has anybody experienced anything similar and how have you dealt with it?  

Sorry for such a me post ...needed to put things in perspective...  I have tried everything...but just don't know how to snap out of this... 
I am to get my period over Easter approx..


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi inc 
I think its the decison making that's getting you down and until you make one you can't move on. As far as I can see you options are a) one last own egg cycle for closure followed by DE b) straight to DE c)adoption d)contemplate life without a family and focus on all the other good things. You seem to be spending the whole time grieving for something that is just going on and on - if you had had a bereavement you'd be feeling better by now. I'm sure you are feeling pretty miserable at the moment and its hard to be realistic about things. if you say one last go or 1-2 DE goes then at least you will have some idea about the finances.
wish I could help you more with it hun, but we are all different. I know you might not think I'm in the same situation but when it was me I had a plan from the word go as to how many IVF goes and then onto DE- it just helped me cope.
could you start a cycle next month if AF arrives?  
Big hugs   
nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

PS - go for the extra work -


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nicks - just the person!

How long should magnesium sulphate take to work on my boil?  

I've slathered it on - need to burst the damn thing or I won't be able to walk for days.

My stoopid GP pxed me anti-Bs without even seeing it, on the rec of the temp nurse. I'm taking them, but I can't be off my legs that long!

Inc - Nicks is dead right - you HAVE to make up your mind before anything's going to get better. You're feeling this miserable because of the unknown - well you can set the programme and give yourself deadlines. You must, for your own sanity.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I think that Mag sulp takes a few days, the abx will help it come to a head though but even those might take a day or two. Just be off sick for a bit - you can't do much about it, I recommend lying on the settee!  
what did he prescribe?
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Incs   I can't imagine how you're feeling at the moment, it's such a big decision to make isn't it.  Take your time to thnk things through.  The extra days might be a god send as they'll give you money and get you out of the house


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

INCONCEIVABLE --- Do you have any family who can donate eggs?  My good friend TTC for 8 years then used her sister's eggs. She has the two most wonderful girls (8 and 4 now) and they are open about the egg sourcing, but there is no doubt as to who is "Mum" ---- my friend who bore them and has brought them up.  And if you don't have family, then do think about the joys that a child can bring with another's egg.  Search for "Vanilla" on FF --- she used a donor egg and her pregnancy was bringing her so much joy.

Thinking of you...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure add me to the list. Cant promise to be very posty though Im afraid as things are chaotic here, I post all over the place, and going away in the morning for the w/end!

I do recognise some "faces" on here though!

Terry- wishing you all the best for EC and beyond

Inconceiveable-   obviously cant tell you what to do hon,  I was told to cancel this cycle on day 7 and encouraged still to cancel on day 9 of stimms due to lack of follies and go with DE, but thought I would always always wonder what if (also DP against DE so it would definitely have been the end of the road). I am afraid I dont know your history exactly so please ignore this if its not helpful and dont hold it against me   I completely went to pieces a couple of months after my mc in Nov 06 and got referred to a psychologist.  (LOL by the time the appt came through I was pg so then it was a case of helping me through that...) DP and I had a rough couple of months before and during this tx and I found these appts very helpful- the psychologist never told me what to do just helped me to see what my options were/ what could happen and how I would feel going through each one/ if each one occurred.  Ok I was actually pg but was still a complete mess- ask anyone who remembers me from those days.... Maybe see your gp and go a step up from counselling?  Talking to someone like this could be more helpful than just a "normal" counsellor, also I saw a counsellor after my 2nd failed tx and their way of "helping" just didnt work for me...

Ophelia- hang in there hon, I only had one decent follie up to day 7 of stimms then 2 by day 9.....then got three eggs and had 2 embies...one of which had her injections today and has been screaming the house down.

OK hope I havent offended anyone, havent posted here like forever and dont really "know" you all that well.

If you ever want to ask me anything I recommend sending me a pm to direct me here or just pm'ing as I may never see it otherwise- I am on notification for so many threads these days 

hope you all have a nice easter.

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah - just fell asleep on my beanbag!

I'm hoping the mag sulph will bring it out enough to burst by tonight Nicks! I'm meant to work tomorrow, and it's a few pennies as it's a BH, so hopfully I can burst it. I have the dettol ready!  

EBW - I was similar - four eggs, two embryos, one baby. So Ophelia - it's all good! It just doesn't feel it right now. 

Terry, Beach - hello!

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Inconceivable - I just wanted to give you a big  

I don't know what else to say - I am the last person who can give advice on dealing with depression/anxiety/getting things into perspective.  Your post just makes me so sad for your pain and I hope you can find a way to alleviate it.  I would take the work to give you something else to focus on and take it from there.  

Love to all.

Kate's cycle due to start very soon (her AF due this weekend)


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyone

Inc definitely consider 1 last time and or Donor eggs I think?

Mirr hope your boil is downsizing!

Hello to everyone else, I seem to have missed the entire last thread and am not up to date with who is doing what so lots of      to everyone

I am now in Istanbul - have posted on Jinemed thread in case you want to catch up with my daily trials and tribulations!!!

Will try to get on again tomorrow....

 PS all of those due to come out - bring a water proof coat and warm clothes - cold and wet at the moment!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

EBW, Nicki, Mir, Buggle, Little Jenny, beachgirl, bugle, terry  - thank you all for your input... Good luck to the girls cycling....


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi to all those concerned

T23mow has turned human!!!!!!

I figured out how to change profile from user name to something more personal. Hoping to get to know you all over next few weeks.

TracyM


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Inc
I know what you are going thriugh cos I,m going through the same. I was poor responder, only got 4 eggs at EC and all immature so didn,t fertilise. ( this was 10 days ago). I was advised my next, only option is donor eggs, but with the advice and support from the ladies on these threads I managed to persuade my consultant to let me have another go even though he reckons that I am just wasting my money. 
I feel that at least I would have given it a good go and I wont regret it later or say "what if". 
I realise it probably wont work but then I can move on and consider donor egg with no regrets.
I have thought how I would feel about carrying a child that was not biologically mine or even my DHs cos I,m having to use donor sperm as well, but I feel that any child you carry for nine months, loving and nurturing it, will be every bit your own. 

I have also been offered extra work and will be taking up the offer. I found that the time I was off work after the EC, I became obsessive with the thoughts of not being able to produce a child, but working gives me something else to think about.

It also helps to have a plan of future treatment and timescale so you know roughly when things will be happening. I hope to start again in April and knowing this helps me get through the days.

I wish you all the best for the future and whatever you decide to do will be right for you.

TracyM


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for making me welcome girls,

Terry i'm in the same position with ec on sat we have to believe it can work, which it can as you have proven. Last cycle I had 3 eggs 2 embies and like you got pg with my little boy. I'm hoping fortune favours the brave.
Good luck tomorrow i'll be watching with interest.

Off for tea will try to catch up later.

Louise x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Helloo girlies!

Tracy - welcome humanoid!   

Good luck for this next cycle - four eggs can work! That's what I got each time- I'm nothing if not consistent!

Inc - what have you decided?

Bugle - good to know your follies have calmed down with the cut in meds. Is the new hotel nice? Have you got a pool?

Louise - great that you had success with two eggs - that will cheer Ophelia up a bit! Are you still up, Mrs O?

Agh, chaps - my boil is soooooo painful. It's utter agony. I've had the paste on all day, and been taking the anti-Bs but it's getting worse - if it's the same tomorrow I'll have to go to A&E. I tried sticking a disinfected pin in, but that was just too painful and nothing came out but blood.   Walking like a crab!

DH has terrible knee, hip and elbow pain - we're a couple of crocks!

Oo, Trial and Retribution's on! Yay!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Aye, i'm still up. just had DH on the phone. can't wait till he arrives.  

I'm a bit bored, seems it pretty quiet on here tonight,especially the Jinemed thread. Where is everyone, is there something good on telly or something? 

You really think you have to go to A&E to get that thing burst? Maybe it will have developed a head by tomorrow morning what with you poking it with needles. 
   that it will go down/burst soon. 

Louise- yes, it did cheer my up to hear you got pregnant with only 2 eggs. i do know it can happen but it's always nice to hear positive stories to keep yourself upbeat. 
Good luck for your next cycle.  

Inc- I can only echo what the other girls have said and I'm so sorry to hear you're having a hard time.    if you haven't read it yet, I would recommend reading the book " The secret" it really helped me into trying to stay positive. Another book is "The power of your subconscious mind" by Dr Joseph Murphy.
It's about how to achieve amazing goals by changing the way you think. It's a really good read. 
Good luck with whatever you decide.  

Tracy- Yay, you have a name  Good for you giving it another go with your own eggs.I've always had very few eggs each time but won't give up on my own eggs. I refuse!! 
Good luck.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Ophelia and Tracy - I can understand why both of you would carry on even if your circumstances are v. different... But in your positions I would defo have a go... Tracy - you only had one ivf so of course you have to try one more time... And Ophelia... If I had a bfp twice I would not be able to give up until my last breath or until it became nonsencial to do... Also my dear you are 35 and I am nearly 6 yrs olders, so there is a bit of a difference...

Tried to talk to dh... We have stopped arguing thankfully, 'cause we are too exhausted for that... I think we are so tired and exhausted both that we haven't got much strength for cycling either way...  DH just wants to sleep and go to work and hope that one day he will wake up with a functioning brain again .  Must admit I feel pretty much the same... We have to make some decisions, however.  I have a feeling it will be just agony this Easter...DH can't see himself doing donor egg as he feels old and exhausted and he can't face a cycle with my eggs bcs he is tired adn scared... This reflects my feelings, too...  

We are both overanalytical types, so would be grateful for an empty head and no thoughts and a lighter approach...  Two perfectionists together is a bad combo...  bcs we didn't achieve what we wanted life seems rubbish and that shows that we are both depressed deppressives....    

Off to talk some more... We have a friend coming over tom so no talk of this nature will be possible...

Thank you all for bearing with me tonight...

Mir - hope you get better and the boil gets sorted...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girlies,

Where are you all?  Eating your eggies no doubt!

Merse - Where is our PUPO lady?  We are missing you??!!  Come back!  Have you started testing yet? 

Mirra  - Oh thats sounds nasty.. Still off work at least!  

Inc -   hope you make a decision soon, always helps when you have a plan.

Buglie - Whata faff about hotel!  Hope you get to meet up with Oph later, so how the follies now?

Oph - we all off getting drunk as was BH yest!  We all recovering today in bed.  Hope weather improves a then at least you can go  outfor a nose around.

Love to the rest of you lovely ladies. XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse- where are you? I'm missing my texts! I'm absolutely laid up with this boil still - need to know how my PUPO lady is!

Speaking of which, Jax, are you ok?

Laura - is that you off for Easter then? What are you up to for the hols? Going anywhere?

I'm getting flea-bitten here - must get some Frontline as soon as I'm mobile.

Ophelia -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well last niht I went to pub with work and then to thai with tim.. very drunk... still in bed!  This is made worse by the fact we have lost the gas card and its freezing and so I need to stay in bed o keep warm... tim is out on his bike and going to get a new one on way home... hope its not shut being bank hol?  Tonight doing bugger all, was gonna go pics to see the orphanage but its not n at the local one, so prob just stay home.  Tom eve we are going to comedy club with my mate and then sun we meeting tims friends in CAmden for drnks.  And Sunday morn I'm being an easter bunny to see mt neice and nephew ad the dreaded visit to my bro to se his little sprog... groan.  So busy busy.  What about you ?  Laying down n your back with your boil...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's about the size of it!

I had loads of DIY planned, plus walking the dogs etc - can't do any of it 

I HATE doing nothing. Feel useless and kinda grimy lying about all day.

Your weekend sounds great! I used to do stand-up for a while - if you see a guy called Scott Capero advertised go see him! He was so funny when I saw him in Bath.

We have no money, so can't even do anything, even if we were up and about - baaaah.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh thats poo. So how long this gonna last??  Nasty thing.  I can imagine you doing stand up!  I love going to se comedy!  Maybe you could go back to it in the evenings afer Bob is born!  We'd all come watch you!

I'm so cold!  Wish Tim would hurry back too with my chocolate!


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Ophelia --- hang in there.  I had one egg two cycles ago.  She's sitting in her high chair eating dinner right now.  I also had EC today.  One lead follicle and another straggler so far behind that even two days ago they said it would just be one follie. Well, today we got two good eggs!  Most people would be depressed at such a small harvest, but for me, it was double what I expected.  And now that I know that all it takes is one, I take heart.  Hope you do too!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wooo Hooo, well done Terry!!  Hoping for 100% fertilisation tom. XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's horrible to be cold! Hope Tim turns up soon....

Good crop, Terry! Well done!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Shop was shut so gonna have to get my hot bottle out.    I think I need another snooze.  I'm cold.  Oh and he didn't bring me any choc's either!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

As for me, I have an appointment on Wednesday with IVIB to see what the next step is.  I am in Spain at the moment but its pretty hard with so families out and about for Easter.

Speak soon and thank you so much for your support ladies - it means so much.

Odettexx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette   hope all goes well next week - enjoy your Easter in spain if you can  
LB - how horrid to be cold   we've got our open fire going - DH loves chainsaws, chopping wood and fires  
mirra - is it coming to a head yet do you think? Is it big enough to need surgical incision and drainage?!  
Terry - well done  fingers crossed for you  
Merse/Jax - 
Tracey   will you start again with next AF or you need a few months wait?  
Bugle - oh well its raining/windy/cold and hail here too if its any consolation! sure its warmer rain in Turkey!  
Inc  
Just chilling today. DH is cooking tea. got a fab upgrade on mobile this am - new better phone, more texts, £90 free credit plus another £30 off bill - my luck is in!  Plus DH got 2 bottles of wine for fixing a neighbours lights. One is for wetting the baby's head so we've stashed it!
Love to all I've missed  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just  a quickie from me to say hi to Merse and Jax- hope both you PUPO are resting and ok x x

Just out of bath and about to conitnue watching a dvd, might be back later but dead tired so will see how I get on, knowing me I''ll be fast on by 8pm...oh the fun of it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's big enough Nicks, but the nurse didn't even feel it, so she wouldn't have known, and the GP didn't even poke his head round the door. Never mind - it's a bit easier than it was. looks like I'm stuck till the penicillin shrinks it altogether.
Oo, open fire! We haven't had one for a few years now. Maybe the next place will have one!

Good luck with the clinic Odette - hope it all feels right for you and you feel enthusiastic about it all soon.

Laura - send that man of yours back out for choc! Or you could go to a pub for a bottle and a pud?

Beach - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls I'm still here! Been shopping for a new bed today then had some lunch out! Just had some more food I'm def eating for two . Got period pains back this eve just feel like I'm gonna come on any min!!! I've resigned myself to this fact!!! 
Oh I've also been constipated anyone know what I can take in the 2ww for that?
Odette good luck with follow up been thinking of you 
Mir boil sound horrible do you think A&E could be in order
Laura head any betta hun? Not good when your cold either! Best of luck with your visit! 
Hi Beach 
Nicks I'm def having an open fire in my next house! Hope you keeping OK. 
Terry well done 2 here is fab and lots of  for fertilisation.
Ophelia and Bugle hope you OK out there 
Inc hope you enjoyed day with your friend.
lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,...hope everyone is well...

    ....to our PUPO ladies.....! 

well as you can see thought I would change my username to lollipop as dh is always calling me this..so I thought why not...(till the next time..) anyway hope everyone is ok...Mir...ouch Boil sounds bad ...have you thought of a hot flannel and jus hold it on top but that could be sore... ...so maybe not good idea...

Terry....     ..well done sweetie praying for 100% fertilisation.. 

Having tea so back on later.....Beach... ......P.s Laura are you sober....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yet another name to get used to....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Prunes and butternut squash Merse! Better than any pharmaceutical remedy I reckon.
Remember, a test a day keeps the madness at bay! You could start tomorrow! That's four days before your AF date, so you could start then? AF pains, night sweats, constipation - it's all good signs!

I don't know about A&E - I still can't walk but it's much better than it was, so I reckon I'll go another night with my leg propped up and see what I'm like in the morning.

Lolly - everything's sore! Tried an icecube earlier - ooooowwwww...

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lolly - Gabs is that you hun Its like cluedo!  
Beach - hi dudette! 
Merse - ah great we can go back to all the talk on constipation!!  
Love ya
N


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - fresh orange juice always works for me honey.... ...on a serious note I take co-codamol for endo and codeine bungs you up so to sort this out I have a big glass of fresh orange juice before I go to  bed....anyway isnt constipation good doesnt extra progesterone/pregnancy hormone cause this..     

Lolly thats me.....well its my yearly name change....!!!!


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for thinking of us PUPO ladies  

Ouch Miranda, that sounds very painful,   as long as it doesn't turn into that film, 'how to get a head in advertising!' and start talking to you!  (sorry if you don't know what I'm talking about, me just being daft!).  I hope it feels better soon, it must be hard trying to have a good look down there at it if you know what I mean!

Merse, it all sounds encouraging to me.  Don't know about you, but I have got the worst wind ever, bloody pessaries!  I could fart myself into space!

Terry well done on your eggies,   for good news tomorrow!

Have a lovely Easter everyone!

Love

Jxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie to say

*Terry* - well done - 2 beautiful eggs   - have everything crossed for you that they will both fertilise and grow into beautiful strong embies   

*Mira* - hope the boil is better soon! 

 to Merse and Lincs Jax   

 everybody else!

Love Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots to be said for a hand held mirror, Jax! Though the sight of it makes me feel a bit queasy...

Ugh, the wind - I found the gestone injections a lot easier, despite the pfaff and the pain of the jabs. I get terrible IBS, so the pessaries were like hell.

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

Steph - not long now! Only 5 more days! Whoo! I stopped the DHEA halfway through the pill and didn't start again, as I felt the mix of hormones was too much. But I'd done the four months necessary before that, so I reckoned it had done its thing.

Nicks - I'm presuming the penicillin will give me thrush - any idea if I can use Canesten if that happens?

Lolly - are we to lick your face when we see you next?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hope you don't get it Mirra   but I think you are OK to use the vag pessaries (clotrimazole) - just not the one dose tablet (fluconazole) Was researching the other day when i thought I had it! check with the pharmacist/GP though  
Night all
NW


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Terry-great news about getting 2 eggs!!    for 100% fertilisation. 

louise- good luck for EC today.  

Thanks to everyone that's been sending me     for follie growth. 

just back from my second scan, day 7 of stimms, and still only got 2 follies of 14mm and a tiny one of 9mm. The Dr told me to get used to the fact it'll only be 2 follies at EC.

he also said EC would be on Monday/Tuesday (but now I'm thinking he must've meant trigger for EC?)
I'm worried i may have overcooked my 2 follies with starting out on 600iu and that they have grown to fast too quick.  I normally stimm for at least 11 days and today is day 7.

Is it better to trigger when follies are 18mm or when they're 19/20mm? As I only have 2 I want to make sure they're both mature come EC.    

lining is only 5mm today so are starting to take 1 tablet of estrafem along with my patches today. Nothing was mentioned about the bleed on the lining so assume it was just AF.

Sorry for lack of personals,have to go back to hospital for injections soon.

Nicks,miranda,laura,beach,merse,linx,steph,lolly and anyone I have missed-Hello!! 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've PMed you back, Mrs O!

But I think they must mean trigger on Monday... Don'y lose that positive feeling, bird - there's plenty of time to go and that psychic was NOT WRONG, ok?
  

Thanks Nicks! I'll keep an eye out for the nastiness. 

Hey girls! I can close my legs!  

Woke up in agony yet again at 2am but this time there was a HEAD... So it's bust now. More pus to come methinks, but at least I can walk the dogs now!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your bursting MIrra!  
Ophelia - must have meant trigger MOn/Tues as far as I can see. Is your next scan MOn? Stay positive dude!   
Any news yet Terri? 
NW


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Merse - I take linseed capsules everyday and it helps to move everything along - its highly recommended by ferility nutriationist Dr Marilyn Grenville.  Keeping fingers for you 

Miranda - How´s the boil  Youre not stressed are you? sometimes they come when youre run down.

Terry -  Sending you  

Louise - Good Luck for today  lots of baby dust.

Jax -     go girl!

Laura, Incons, Nicki, Gabs,Step and everbody else - a big 

HAVE A HAPPY CHOCOLATE FILLED EASTER! 

odette  xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Well having had my follow up go so well last week and Mr Lowe saying that so long as my FSH stayed at a reasonable level he thought that my treatment should go well, to this week being a nightmare, I went back to CARE yesterday to have my FSH tested and wouldn’t you know it, its sky rocketed to 16   The worst it’s ever been is 13 before and that was bad enough. I have been prescribed Cyclo Progynova which I am hoping will bring it down. Has anyone ever had this drug and did it work?

I am really gutted; nothing ever stays normal for me for too long. Last week I was on cloud 9 having been told that I had had an average cycle and that I should be able to have that again, to this. I am now back in the realms of the worrying about my FSH dropping before I can start another cycle. I am so fed up with it all. I just want to be able to get on with it. I have taken my ticker off as I feel like I am tempting fate now.

Sorry about the me rant.

Hope you are all ok, I haven’t been on for a few days and haven’t had time to read through properly yet.

Merse   How are you doing honey? Hope your pains have eased. Its easier said than done relaxing in your 2ww isn’t it. We are all here for you and we’re all sending positive vibes to baby Rocky.

Jax –  

Mirra – Ouch, that sounds painful. Not what you want when you are so far along. 

Beach   How are you, not long now. If you want to meet up next week I am pretty much around all week apart from Thursday. We could meet up half way between the two of us somewhere.I am in Bury so maybe Huddersfield or somewhere??

Nicks   Hope you are resting chicky and that Hernia pain isn’t too much for you. Do you know what that Cyclo Progynova does? I was always told by the NHS that there was nothing they could do to bring down my FSH.

Lou – Hope EC goes well today xx

Terry  

Inc – I was being sent down the DE route and my las cycle in January was a”put things to bed” cycle and it’s the best I’ve ever achieved. I would personally give it one more go with your own eggs and if finances permit then think about DE if you need to.

Ophelia – Hope your little follies produce 2 beautiful eggs matey and we get 100% fertilization  

Odette – Good luck at the clinic  

Hello to all the new grils. I will post more personals later

Love Sarah xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Swin   My highest FSH was 15, that was the cycle I got 6 eggs and very good embies. Hopefully the DHEA will keep the quality up for you - try not to worry too much, its probably not as relevant considering the good cycle you had last time.  Cyclo progynova is HRT basically, with a different oestrogen than the pill, different colour tabs have different strengths of things to mimic a normal cycle. Not sure it will effect FSH but it will be just like going on the pill before a cycle. when are you planning to start again?   
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Nicks 

I was hoping to cycle again in April. Don't think they'll let me cycle if my FSH doesn't drop. Thanks for the update on the drugs aswell, at least i know what they are now.

S xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm on Prognova at the mo!! AF pains woke me in the night and woke this morn with a bad headache feel like I've been on the red wine!! Hope all OK got to rush as going to have eyebrows done then out to lunch with a friend catch up later xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - What do you mesan AF woke you in the night??  You just mean you think you have AF pains not actual Af!

SArah - Sorry about your naughty FSH, mine has been 17!  Don't fret, I think your Ovaries are prob still stressd after you IVF, don't worry yoursefl and i'll be fine next month!

Nicks - Hiya chick, how you doing?

Mirra - Yay!  The boil has burst!  Hoorah!

Linx - PUPO... you mad yet/

Beach - Hows you today?

Odette - Whens your appointment?  And what waiitng list like over there?

Brrr cold today, just sorted the heating so hopefully I will be warm soon.. we are sorting out the flat today ready for the kitchen delivery next monday.  Then of later to comedy club.  Busy busy.
Oh and must go buy my easter eggs!XXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whaddya mean AF Merse? pains, or actual blood? Isn't it way too early for that?

Sarah - sorry to hear about your FSH. But as Nicks said it's not the end of the world - as long as you're allowed to cycle. Insist on cycling if they're being awkward! These things shouldn't be set in stone.

Cheers for the congrats Nicks! I feel like a new woman - just walked the dogs!

Odette - yes, I've been a bit run down, that's when I get them - towards the end of winter, when my body is crying out for sun and warmth!

Laura - yay for warmth! Did you get a new key in the end? I bought all my eggs last month, knowing I'd be skinted by Easter - pay day's Weds! I got my neice that lovely organic choc cow from M&S, and we've just been eyeing it up, wanting to scoff him!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Oh yeah I had one of those before.. well I have 2 little duck I think... nice!  I totally forgot it was easter til my sister asked when I was popping in to do the egg exchange!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Easter just doesn't mean much unless you've got kids or a church habit - it's another one of those bloody awful times of year. This time next year though, we'll all be having a family Easter I reckon!  

Merse - talk to us! Tell us you're ok?

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon all...didnt mean to confuse you all...you can call me what you like..... ...Mir lick if you wish...eeeewwwwww...no seriously Just thought why not....hopefully by changing little details like this it will feel like this is a totally different cycle.... ....I know madness but never mind...!!!

Merse - where are you honey hope all is well....  

Steph - Hello hen not long..... ....we have got our suitcases down from loft today aaarrggghhh........

Im going to a 70th Birthday party tonight and ive got a lovely big fat cold sore on my top lip.... ....this always happens when Im worried about things just aswell ive not been taking l'argenne  ..is that how you spell it...anyway wanted to wish everyone a nice bank holiday weekend and hopefully catch up tomorrow when we get back.... 

Terry -


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry I have not posted in ages....too depressed to put into words how I'm feeling really....Inc can totally relate to how you are feeling  

Bloody awful time of year all right Mirranda...I was depressed enough without this awful weather and AF turning up just in time for Easter, great 

As some of you said recently I also hold out hope every month for a miracle stupid really but I guess we cannot help it 

Miranda- glad the boil is getting better

Steph/Lollipop- you must be getting excited/nervous- wishing you both lots of luck

Bugle- hope you are ok and that follies are looking good   

Laura- well done for making a plan wish I had the strength to do the same

Merse- hope you are ok??

Well better go as still sat in pj's trying to find energy to do something!!

Jenxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The weather puts a total downer on the holiday, doesn't it Jenni? I'm just giving the windowsills a lick over with some gloss before selling the house, and I just don't feel like it!  

Plus, I'm leaking pus like a nasty old scrubber - yuk, yuk, yuk.

Merse isn't bleeding chaps - just AF pains, which as we all know is VERY COMMON IN EARLY PREGNANCY, ok?  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there

Miranda- Thanks! I will have to BELIEVE that the psychic is right and this is my time.  
I know it's only 2 follies but as long as they contain 2 mature eggs and both fertilize I'm in with a chance.

great news about the boil.

Nicks- yes, i think he meant trigger. Next scan on Monday,yes.

Swinny- Thanks for thinking of me hun.  Hope your FSH sorts itself out and you'll be able to cycle again soon.  

Laura- How's you? Sounds like you've got a busy weekend ahead of you. 

Lolly- Thanks for the pm, was really tired last night after the meal and womb juice.  Hope you have a nice time at the birthday bash tonight.

Merse-    AF pains sounds like a positive sign to me. 

Linx- have you got any symptoms yet?  

odette- Hi, we haven't talked before, I just joined the thread so don't really know everyone yet. 

Terry- any news on fertilisation yet?  

Louise- How many eggs did you get today?  

I got my bloods back and E2 is 409 ( multiply by 3.67 to get pmol/l measurements). Is that good for 2 follies of 14mm, one 9mm and the "old" dead follie of 15mm (which is still there and hasn't grown.) ?

Two days ago E2 was 119, with two 12mm follies, one tiny follie and the "old "follie at 15mm.

Back for scan and bloods on Monday. DH arrives tomorrow night. Good job too as it seems i will have to trigger sooner than I thought.

Love to all/Ophelia


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's 200 per egg, is it not? In which cae, a few more days and you should have three mature eggs I reckon, O!

Three is great -   for 100& fertilisation!

xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Miranda!  Just PMd you.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - glad its not full AF   you scared us! Hope its a good sign  
Ophelia - not sure about the actual levels but they seem to be going up nicely   Bet you are looking forward to DH arriving!  
GAbs - enjoy your rave tonight!   
Jennig 
LB - enjoy the comedy club!  
DH didn't get me an egg so I insisted I ate half of his (did this yesterday   sorry religion doesn't come in to it for us - just chocolate!   )
Watched White Noise last night - thought it was really good until the end which was tosh - had been thinking I wouldn't be able to sleep as I was so disturbed so maybe that's a good thing!  
Chat soon
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry girls have changed what I wrote I meant to say AF pains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still got them on and off an really bad head which I normally get B4 AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been playing with my niece this afternoon shes so sweet, I've had lots of kisses and hugs which was lovely!!!
Mir glad boil has popped or we'd have have to have named it!!
Ophelia ^Reiko^
Jen I'm so with you on the Easter front!! 
Laura enjoy comedy club!
Nicks I've got a huge Baileys egg DH bought me which I shall be starting this eve!! 
Gab enjoy party!
Swingy wheat grass tablets lowered my FSH, and yes it feels like we go from one problem to another!!
Love to all


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Merse   How’s the head now? Did you have a nice lunch with your friend? 
I am taking Wheatgrass, Evening Primrose Oil, Agnus Castus , DHEA and a whole host of other vits so hopefully they will help. I went back to see my acupuncturist today and had my first session since by BFN in February, hopefully that will help too. Its so right isn’t it, one thing goes right and then something else goes wrong, you just swap one worry for another……aggghhh!!
Cuddles are good aren’t they! We are going over to see our Nieces and Nephew tonight so Auntie Sarah is going to stock up on some much needed cuddles.

Laura – Thanks honey. I am hoping that it is just a side effect of the drugs as its only 6 weeks since I finished them so maybe’s my poor little decrepid ovaries just need a bit more recovery time. I went and got my prescription for the Progynova so I will start taking that on Tuesday and hope for the best. May be the fact that I have been working really hard at the gym is bu*8ering things up too as my body is definitely not used to all this exercise. I’ve only got one more session with the personal trainer so I may just chill abit this month and concentrate on Yoga and swimming. I have no idea whether its connected or just a coincidence. 
Enjoy the comedy club tonight hun. I am gearing up for clubbing tomorrow night, going to swig Vodka and dance til I drop.

Mirra – Thanks matey. Hopefully this drug will bring it down enough for me to cycle. Glad you’re feeling better , bet you enjoyed getting out with the dogs for a bit

Jen  

Ophelia – What’s this about a pshychic? I saw one last year and she said that my Grandma (who passed away a while ago) was with her and that she was handing me the stork’s blanket and it was pink. Lets hope they’re right hey!!
 with EC matey, not long now. Glad DH will be with you soon, you are so brave venturing out there on your own.

Sunshine – Not sure if you’re looking in on us, but if you are I hope you are ok  

Bye for now girlies
Sarah xxx


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi

Miranda how is your boil?

Terry any news yet i've got everything crossed.

I got 2 eggs which we were really pleased with, so one hurdle over on to the next.

Ophelia looking good I only had 2 follies and a cyst but they both had eggs in.

Love louise x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

OOOHH Fab news Louise!!!    

So pleased for you and it certainly gives me some hope for my 2 follies.    for 100% fertilisation in the love lab tonight. 

Do you know what your E2 levels were before you triggered and also what size your follies were on the day of trigger?

Good luck hun!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ophelia   sendin you lots of .

Am down tonight - my two aunts and uncles who came to visit my mum and I today while staying at my mums appt in Spain (theyre spanish) didn´t even bother to ask me about my last IVF failure a week ago that I had in Barcelona. It´s like no one wants to talk about it and I felt that nobody cared.  

I know that my mum told them that I probably don´t want to talk about it but that´s not true.  They were sitting all afternoon watching a dvd of their holidays and I just there thinking what was the point in having family if they don´t even bother being interested in you.  It´s like yeah while you were spending 1,000 pounds on your holiday 2 weeks ago enjoying yourselves, i was spending 5,000 pounds in a spanish hospital trying to have a baby.  What´s more important in their lives is to discuss that rather than offering some kind of how are you?  I just don´t get it. 

Anyway, I just needed to let off steam and this is the only place I can. 

Odettexx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Odette- Sorry you're feeling down.    Sorry to hear about your BFN too. 

This IVF malarky is so draining both emotionally and finacially and I think people that haven't been through it can properly understand what it's like. Your family obviously didn't know what to say to you but they could've at least have asked you how you are feeling. 

I read on your signature you're going for DE in Spain. Are you having a break first or getting ready to start again pretty soon? Wish you all the luck in the world, I can imagine it must be so hard to have to decide to give up on your own eggs. 

  it will give you that longed for BFP. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi ophelia

Not sure on my levels my lead follie was 19mm on Wed and the second one was 13mm I had my trigger on thurs night. I thought I might only get 1 egg from the bigger follie so was pleasantly surprised with 2. I'm sure your levels are fine i never ask so I don't have to worry about that to, there is enough worry about when you have knackered ovaries.

What day are you on? I had my trigger on day 13

Louise x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Louise,

I'm on day 7 of stimms today and both follies are 14mm and a tiny one of 9mm. Seems like they're growing quicker than last time. I normally stimm for 11 days. have a scan on Monday which will be day 9 and Dr though maybe trigger on Monday or tuesday. 

My follies were 12mm 2 days ago so maybe will only be about 16mm on Monday, if so maybe trigger on Tuesday.

I'm impressed your 13mm follie caught up and had an egg in it. Were they both mature,did they say?

Mrs O (thanks Miranda for giving me a shorter name,saves me typing Ophelia all the time. )


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I reckon you'll get three eggs Mrs O! By Wednesday/Thursday that straggler will definitely have caught up I reckon. You may even have a couple of tiddlers to go with them, you never know.

Good that they've stopped feeding them such high doses and keeping an eye on you.

Louise, are you having The Call tomorrow then? Fertilisation, I mean? Go, that has to be the very worst bit I think - the very best of Team PR luck. The boil is MUCH better thanks - it burst in the night, which was...ugh... but I can close my legs! Yay!

Odette - it's so hard with family. Next time, promise me you'll mention it yourself - they'll probably be very interested. Don't sit there feeling they don't care - they probably do but don't know what to say. At least if you say something you'll know.


In the meantime, we're here!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Miranda,

Just noticed you're 26 weeks today. Wohoo!! 

Yes, I so hope i get 3 eggs too (or more, I'm gready! ) If the follies are only 16mm on Monday surely it would be ok to trigger on Tuesday,or even Wednesday? At least then it would give the straggler a chance to catch up. 

The lower dose will hopefully give them a chance to simmer into maturity slowly but surely.

Did you and Bob enjoy your bath?

DH stopped talking to me on MSN mid conversation  an hour ago  . Suppose he's busy packing and tidying up the house.
He took the cats down to his grandma today so now they're on holiday too.  They're indoor cats. We've got a big road outside the house and the grey one is a pedigree,paid £400 for him, so they're staying indoors.
DH's mum just lost one of her cats on the road outside her house a few weeks back. 

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's a blue, rather than a grey isn't he? Burmese or something?

We lived right on a 50mph A-road for three years with our last cat, then moved to this oh-so-quiet road and bang, he was run over. It's so heartbreaking. The daffs and tulips are just coming out on his grave.

Me, Bob the Bump and Bogbreath the Boil all enjoyed our wallow in the bath!

I think you're doing the right thing - turn the heat down under those eggs and give the tiddler a chance to catch up. 

Fingers crossed Monday's scan will be a whole new picture!

Yes - 26 weeks today (six months tomorrow). Just tried to put on some old pyjamas, as the others I bought specially are soaked in Dettol (disgusting smell) and realised quite how big I'd got! Doubtless my sis will still say how small I am tomorrow! She last saw me at three months and remarked how small I was, just as I was feeling quite proud of my growing bump!

xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes,he's blue. he's called Romeo and is a "Scottish Fold". Mind you,we had to drive down to Oatley in North? Yorkshire to get him. So although a breed from Scotland originally he's actually English.Traitor!!  

Quite like Burmese cats as well.

How sad about your cat.  It's strange that, that he was safe when you lived on a busy road.
DH's mum had to get a shovel to scrape her cat off the road(outside their house) and the crows were picking at him. That must've been awful. 

  at you, Bob the Bump and Bogbtreath the Boil in the bath.

Does your sister have kids? Surely she will notice you have a bump by now.Or else..  

What's the plans for tonight then,something on telly or just FF? I'm having a glass of milk. Hardcore, me!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God, that's awful, her having to save his poor body from the crows - truly awful. We were 'lucky' in a way - our neighbour had cleaned up the blood and put Felix's body in a bag by the time DH got home and found out. I'll always remember Pete ringing me at work sobbing his heart out. Oh yes, did I tell you he doesn't like cats?  

TV is sh!te! Just FF, ********, petting the animals...

Milk? You found decent milk over there?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Just a quick hello from me tonight as tired as anything...hope everyone is ok x x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I buy the long lasting milk in bottles. it's half fat and about 45 grams of protein per 1.5 litre bottle. Try to drink half a bottle a day. It's alright, I don't like milk so it all taste the same to me.

Then bulk it up with chicken,steak and nuts for more protein.

it is sad to lose a pet,it's like losing a family member.

I'm getting a bit tired as well,nothin much on telly over here either. Just scrabbed with ya on ******** though.
DH doesn't arrive at the hotel until closer to midnight and I promised him to be up waiting for him,which shouldn't be a problem as I tend to stay up on FF all night anyway.

Some nights it has been as late as 3.30am. 

Hi Beach!  You off to bed?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey! So late... That's 5.30am our time, right?

I don't particularly like milk either - I didn't really do the whole protein thing. But I had cravings for beef and creme fraiche while stimming, so I had plenty of that, and goats' cheese.

Oooh! A scrab! Don't suppose you play chess and all?

Evening Beachie! You've been so quiet lately, are you ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

No, you're 2 hours behind. Which has been good for me as I've been on here till late and you're almost guaranteed someone will be up back home.

I don't know how to play chess, I barely know how to play scrabble. 

You got some great embies without gulping down milk, as we have proof of in Bob the Bump, and you ate steak and stuff which was clearly enough. 

Out of your 4 eggs,did only 2 fertilize or were the other 2 just not dividing as well?

Family Guy's just come on telly,never really watched it before but it's quite funny I have to say.

I'm starting to get hungry again,maybe pig out with some crisps...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Only two fertilised - but that's great for sperm from a bloke who's been snipped for 16 years I reckon - I would have had them all put back if I'd had 'em!

Ah yes - got me times the wrong way round!  

I've never watched Family Guy - is it on over here?Guess it must be.

I've brought the laptop and my book to bed - can't bear Match of the Day!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I would also have 4 put back if I was lucky enough to get 4 embies. 

Wonder how it went for Terry at EC today. Well I hope.  

I'm on the crisps now...should really go to bed soon though. Have to clean the room and go to hospital for injections. promised DH to buy him a pizza he can eat when he arrives tomorrow night.

Prison Break's on just know, they keep repeating everything on this channel. Think I've seen the same episode about 5-6 times in the last 2 days.

Watched Desp Houswifes last night, 2 episodes. it's the new series alright but they're mid series, so not the first episode as I thought it would be.

So now I know stuff I wish I didn't as I want to see it from the start. It starts next Wednesday in the Uk apparently. 

Off to bed very soon.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign Team PR

I'm still around, just busy at the moment and got a lot on mentally getting ready for next cycle!  We have snow here this morning and I mean proper snow, it if continues for another hour or so it'll be sledging time!

Supposed to be off to Wetherby for lunch but will  see how snow settles and ring friends and see if they want to reschedule...


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello team PR!!
    to everyone.
Well weather has improved here - yeah
Been doing touristy things as  Dh's parents are over here.
Fingers are crossed for my follies - all seems normal - but then again so did they last time!! 
Am trigger injecting tonight ready for EC on Tues - very scary. Had a scana day so far and since dropping medication dosage things have really slowed down - maybe a bit too much? Bloods are going up well - I think? I will let you know how things go... Lining is ok but have started patches yesterday to help.
Had a lovely dinner with Ophelia the other night and we both enjoyed some womb lining juice - midpoint was lovely and I can heartily recommend it to everyone else coming out here!
Went to the blue mosque, the grand bazaar and doing boat trip on the Bosphorous too. Then going to chill out tomorrow ready for EC. New hotel is nice and good views over the water.Last night was bonkers the whole of taksim square was just throbbing with people everywhere! Still trying to master the taxis, but haven't yet beaten the 30 L from jinemed to Taslik!!!
Have a happy easter and I hope the easter bunny visits you all!!!
Good luck merse   and everyone else waiting for news  I will do personals tomorrow.


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all.

I was advised on this thread by some of you ladies to start taking DHEA as I had a failed cycle last month due to immature eggs.
However, I am due to start another cycle next month ( my last try with own eggs) so will taking the Dhea for only four weeks make any difference. And would it be better to take a higher dose, about 100mg to try to get some in my system before treatment starts.

Hope

you are all going well with your treatments. ( will have to learn who everyone is!!!!!)

Pleased that boil finally burst!!!!!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Girls got the call 1 embie the other egg was not mature, the best easter egg ever I think. In for et tomorrow 2pm.

Hello to everyone hope you are ok Terry and et went well.

Mrs O sounds good for only day 7 I had none on day 8 scan.

Off to a birthday party now to relax with 15 screaming kids!!!!!

Love Louise x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Louise- that's fantastic news, lot better than getting another chocolate flavoured egg    good luck for transfer tomorrow.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great news Louise 
Hi girls snows stopped here!!! Had a bad day yesterday with AF pains and headache but all seems OK today but not holding my breath!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope everybody has a happy Easter LOL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You are so strong not succumbing to early testing, Mersey!  
Well done you - really, in spite of my evil urgings! 

Well done Louise! That's great to have an embie after all the worry - good luck for it to divide and conquer!

Tracy - I wouldn't go above the 75mg, because it can elevate testosterone, which is the last thing you want. Four weeks can make a difference though, so try not to worry that you haven't been taking it long enough. I took L-arginine from Holland and Barrett, too, plus zinc and selenium, and I doubled the dose of zinc, selenium and folic for the last month before my tx. Any of those might have made a difference?

Bugle - oh, I wish I was over there! I didn't do any sightseeing - it's not my thing - but just to be going out for meals, and swimming, and napping, and shopping...
Hope you have plenty of eggs in them there follicles!

Oooh, snow Beach! We've had a couple of flakes and that's it.  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Tracey - think the 4 months bit it something to do with how long the follicles take to mature so its a time thing rather than dose. Stick at 75mg, 4 weeks is better than nothing!
Hang in there Merse! 
Lou - well done on that Easter egg 
Mrs O - glad DH has arrived and hope he enjoys his pizza!  
Mirra -  6 months!
Beach - no snow yet where we are, quite a sunny day actually
Bugle - good luck with triggering   How many follies you got?
Roast lamb later  
Love to all
NW


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

Thought I'd touch base.  Had my Day 2 ET today.  Only one of the two eggs fertilised, but when you're a poor responder, you feel ecstatic at one, right ladies!  anyhow, the good news is: It's a Grade 1 embryo. The bad news is: it's day 2 and it turned from 7 to 8 cell while i was there.  As the embryologist said, that's textbook for day 3.  But they are worried about a chromosomal   up as that is a bit fast.  We did CVS on our only successful pregnancy so will do the same here if we get that far.  I need to be realistic that this may not even get that far because of the increased likelihood of a chormosomal issue. But I remain hopeful!

Ophelia --- sending you loads of positive thoughts....

Jennig -- I know what you mean when you say you still hope for/half expect a miracle every month.  I do too. Oh, and I continue to buy lottery tix and then announce to DH that we haven't won. Am I delusional

Miranda7 ---  I loved your phrase about Easter doesn't mean much unless you have kids or a "church habit". Love the expression. May have to plagiarise!  Sorry about your cat.  God, how traumatic.

Swinny --- what's this cyclo progynova stuff?

Louise --- I know exactly what you mean when you say you were pleasantly surprised to have two. That's how I felt the other day after EC. ONly on a poor responder board could we find friends who understand our excitement at two or even one egg!  That's why this board is so important.

Odette --- I agree family was slightly insensitive but wonder if they were trying to not pry.  Maybe you should introduce the subject. Then, if they ignore you and sit staring at their holiday dvds, you know what you're dealing with... I've given up (after No 2 ; I'm on No 5) telling my own parents about my IVF.  I found my mother too intrusive and wanting updates and also felt the weight of expectation on my shoulders.  So I tell anyone and everyone except my parents now.

Does anyone have any new short protocols they've read about? I'm desperate to try something new next time (as I'm pretty sure there will be a next time...)

Good luck to all

Terry


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello my lovelies...just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Easter...

Terry - wonderful news...lots of      coming your way...x

Nics - I think you should give me all yr Easter eggs its clear youve eaten to much already, and by that piccy so have you Mir....  

Lou - well done sweetie....     ...for lots of loving going on..... ........ 

Merse - Hope you are doing well sweetie..you are very disciplined.... ....keep going PMA... 

Beach - How are you honey?....hope you are well...I know what you mean by trying to get ready for yr cycle...Im feeling really nervous now...one minute Im really excited then Im thinking do I put it off...I think Im just so scared as because of circumstances this will be our final one too....IT WILL WORK.... .... 

Laura - Hows you Mrs....what have you been up to this weekend then?

Ophelia -         ...come on follies...come on eggies....I reckon that was my problem last time I was overcooked so it does sound like Jinemed is on the case....food sounds lovely.... 

Steph - How many days.....?....  

Bugle -     ...for your follies,eggies and EC.....cant believe you are at that stage already.... ....Good luck honey...xxxx 

Hi to everyone else on team PR..... 

we didnt go to our party last night   because of the bad weather it was actually hailstones here too...we just didnt fancy breaking down in the dark anyway going to piccies later so can feel a Hot Dog and Nachos coming on..... 

Hopefully catch up with everyone later...love and luck ,...One day at a time...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

A quick hello from me before I go to beddy byes  

Terry - Congrats on being PUPO - I have everything crossed for you - sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Lou - Sending you lots of   

Merse & Jax - PUPO ladies    

Mrs O - My bet is on you getting three juicy eggies at EC this week   

Bugle - Slow and steady is good - your follies are simmering nicely  

To the soon to be starting tx'ers - Lolli, Steph and Beach     

Mira - Glad the boil erupted and you're almost back to normal  

Nicks - I didn't get an egg either   so I went and bought myself some choc this morning to make up for DH's lack of Easter spirit.

Hello to the rest of the crew, LB, Swinny, Jen, LittleJen and everyone else xxxxx

Just got back from seeing Charlie Wilson's War which I thought was quite good.  DH is watching footie so I think I'll take myself off to bed and read my book.

Have a good Bank Holiday my lovelies    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh Swinny - Forgot to say in my last post that my FSH was all over the place before my last tx.  One month it was 5 and the following month (when I actually cycled) it was 9.8 - so it just shows it can double in a month for no apparent reason.  You had a good response last time and I have every faith you'll get lots of eggies again this time.  Hope the pills do the trick


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi team PR  

Sorry if I haven’t posted for a while but I’ve been trying to follow your progresses. It’s difficult to keep up with you lot, this is for sure the busiest thread on FF!!!

Louise and Ophelia – Your recent posts have given me lots of hope for my lazy follies. Wishing you both lots of    .

Steph, Gabrielle, Laurab, lolly and Buggle  – Good luck, really wishing you lots of      and Turkish delight  

Miranda – I’m so relieved that the nasty boil is now history!!   I sometimes get them in the most unpublished bits as well….  

Inc –  Did you go for the contract job? 

Beach - Not long now for you!!!   

Merse, Lincs Jax and Terry - PUPO ladies   

Swinny - My FSH one month was 19   and then two months later was down to 10.6 again  

Odette – One of my friends has been through several unsuccessful IVF tx in the past and although we talked about it so many times, I still sometimes felt I couldn’t ask her directly how was it going and had to wait for her to volunteer the information. I know it sounds silly but I was always afraid to ask her something at the wrong time and upset her. Maybe that’s why your family was afraid to talk about it before you starting the subject yourself?

A big hello to everyone else I haven’t mentioned  

Today is day 9 of stimms for me. Had a scan on day 6 and nothing had happened yet. No activity on left ovary and only two tiny follies just starting on the right one. Lining was also too thin (2mm)   I was disappointed and a bit tearful but the nurses were really nice and encouraging. Told to drink plenty of water and continue with the Gonal F 450 (also still d/r with Synarel although reduced dose now, 1 sniff 2x p/day). Going for 2nd scan this Tue (will be day 11 then). I’ll just   that the Easter bunny is busy this weekend producing lots of good quality eggs for me  

Happy Easter to you all  

Alegria xxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello All 

I have been a crap FF again but I have been in a bad way , (I posted on Peer support last week) but still not out of dark waters yet . . . . I am lurking when I can 

Odette - I am so very sorry this cycle did not work for you  I am glad to read you are up and about and planning your next step 

Merse - I have everything crossed for you  

Ophelia - I am sorry to read about your lining.  I am hoping things have since changed  Reading your posts about Istanbul made me miss it, I did enjoy the city very much so.

EmmaChoc - Congratulations on getting to 12 weeks. Lots of Love 

Bugle/Buggie - Have you changed your name - Good Luck too  Things were very hecic for me too before I went to Istanbul. Staring stims in the UK was stressful 

Steph/Laura/Gabrielle(Lollipop?) - All the best for upcoming TX - Not long Now  

Terry -           

Swinny - I hope all is well with you.  Yes I am lurking  and thank you for always thinking of me. Your a special and kind lady! My FSH was always up and down, I did find regular intake of wheatgrass did the trick, tasts like c**p 

BIG Hello to Everyone I have not mentioned . . . I have been off work for nearly 2 weeks now and I do not want to go in on Tuesday 

Sunshine
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - on the DHEA I understand it can start to have an effect more quickly than 4 months so it is worth a try.  The dreaded Zit clinic gives out information on this, including stuff from a client of theirs who had a telephone consultation with Dr. Gleicher in the US, the guy who pioneered the use of DHEA in this context.  Dr. Gleicher was offering to treat this woman and, although she didn't go ahead with it, he was offering to treat her after 2 months' use of DHEA, so it seems even he believes it at least starts to work more quickly than in 4 months.

Merse - hang in there.

love to everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goodness! It's been busy here!

Nicks - where's your bump pic? I demand to see one immediately! And isn't it time you woke that poor cat? He's been sleeping there for so long!   How are you feeling, hernia girl?

Terry - I think you are into day 3 really - it was this afternoon, right? Your baby's going to be oing everything earlier than textbook is all!  

Happy Easter Lolly!

Alegria - you get the boils too? poor thing! They are hideous. can you not stop the down reg drug, to see if any follies emerge? It sounds like that's stopping any real activity - nine days on 450 is a long time. I'd ask if you can stop the synarel and perhaps add in some LH in the form of 75-150 Menopur to kickstart some follie growth.
I don't know whether stopping the Synarel will bring on AF, is the only thing. Nicks?

Sunshine - I missed what's been happening to you - what's going on? Are you better now?

LilJen - hello!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Miranda - Yes, I do get the boils too. I remember having them since my teens...    After the scan, when the nurse told me to continue with the meds, I did ask her if I should still continue with the synarel and she said 'yes, very important to continue with d/r'. I'm hoping things will have changed by tue, this is so far worse than before tx (I had 4 follies on day 3 on my last antral follicle count scan last Nov!), now nothing as i'm going through stimms...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hum. I don't know why they are insisting on all this dr stuff - it's often a killer for PRs.

With any luck though, slow-growing eggs will be of a much better quality, even if there are fewer. Two embies that make the grade are better than four that don't I'd say!

Are you paying for all that Gonal F yourself? if so, ouch!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

There you go Mirra! i was a bit shy before!   
 
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I  still see your cat, but with a caption of 'Bump at 33 weeks!'  

Someone else had that problem - what did you do to see the new picture?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - I got it now! Awwww, good bumpage, birdie!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah, I'm paying for it myself, my cons. has prescribed 15 of them and the nurse said I'll prob need even 16 of them, its costing me a small fortune on the drugs alone    Mind you, I'd be happy to pay for it if I get good results in the end but I'm already starting to have 2nd thoughts about the suitability of this Long Protocol for me (I started d/g 1 wk before stimms). The nurse said that as it's my 1st tx they don't know yet how my body will react to the drugs and I may just need more time and it may well be a case of trial and error as well...   

Alegria x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

hi girls

Ophelia - an here in spain for two reasons - one to have a break from my failed IVF cycle and also I wanted a follow-up staight away to discuss DE - I just want to get on with the next step.  I find it helps me.  The doner wait is only a 1-2 months in Spain and I like the clinic very much that treated me.

To all the girls that gave me advice regarding family, thank you so much, you are absolutly right - I should volunteer information more and then see what their response is because I can't read their minds and its not fair to think they don't care. Miranda - I promise I will mention next time. 

Terry and Alegria - Thanks for your notes and support 


Its just that I see all my cousins kids and its so hard when they go home with their families and I don´t have that.  I´m so envious of their lives 

Thank you everyone, its times like these that FF is my lifeline 

Merse  

odettexx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

odette   agree with the others - time and time again we complain about people not understanding then when its out in the open they say they didn't like to mention it. I'm sure they all care   Good that you have the next step planned - it will help you move on   
Alegria - its one of those things - you do have to try the first cycle and see how you respond.   for some follies at your next scan. are you on DHEA?
Mirra - glad you got it!   
NW


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicki - yes you are right - hope you are well (great photo)

its sometines why you need to share your stuff with people otherwise you just get side tracked thinking one thing when it might not be what it really is.

Sunshine (I wrote shoeshine at first ) how silly is that, hope youre well.

odettexx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

shoeshine!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Odette - I went for so long not telling my family how I felt and though it was really hard it needed saying - you can feel that they should be able to feel the hurt that radiates off you, but of course they can't.

I remember at the start we thought we wouldn't be able to use DH's sperm and were wondering about using his brother as a donor and the reaction was so strong. But later, when the dust had settled they were very supportive of the idea - we never needed to use this route in the end, but my sister saying she thought it was a good idea after being so anti meant a lot.

It's definitely worth telling, but like you have had time to get used to the idea of first IVF, then DE, give them time also.

I really hope you're pleasantly surprised.

Alegria -I didn't know it was your first tx - how come you knew beforehand you were a PR? Blood tests? Which clinic are you at?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello team PR

Not sure I have remembered everything...

Hope you are all well...

Odette - v. brave of you to contemplate the next step alrady...

SArah -  your fsh is high bcs it's only been 6 wks since your last cycle...so will be fine next time...

Terry - good luck... You seem to have v. good success in spite of having few eggies... You are a brave girl too...


Merse - good luck  and fingers crossed. 

Gabs - enjoy the piccies...

Mir - hope the boil is now gone...

Beach - good luck in preps for the next cycle...

good luck to our cyclers in Turkey...

I and DH have been trying to talk about options and make some decisions... DH's position is ...he is tired to cycle...  I still haven't got my period and hence the debate whether to go for it one last time although we both feel that it's not likely to succeed now I am nearly 41 and a POOR responder at that...

Donor egg - he doesn't want it... and I do...  I can't see us being childless and happy together so a break up is also an option once we feel better as both hardly functioning...

3 hours of intensive talks and a shower later I haven't got a clue if I am cycling or not... AF luckily hasn't forced a decision as yet... I don't think I can cope with a negative and then cycle with donor eggs in this state... I haven't got the finance for this either...especially in this pretty gloomy financial situation at the mo...

I need some TLC and DH needs me to be in a good shape so that he can function, so effectively I have to carry both of us and my therapist thinks it's a doubly whammy...

My family doesn't give a damn... no email, no phone call...from my sis... My mum is worried but she doesn't understand and I wouldn't even tell her of donor thing...as she would maybe tell my sis which I desperately don't want... We always had a bit of sibling's rivalry going on so not good...

Limbo land beckons...  Sorry for a downer... This situation is driving me insane and I cannot break the deadlock it seems...


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nicki - No, didn't even had time to consider or take DHEA. I only started my IF journey last Nov (when I realised that I was running out of time for trying naturally) and am still researching and learning about it all. Will def. try to have some in case I need to have a 2nd attempt. Btw, very nice bump  

Odette - Good luck on your follow-up  , hopefully your family was just like me acting towards my friend, dying to know but afraid to ask  

Inc - A big cyber   and     in whatever you decide.

Miranda - When I first started investigations last Nov I went to the UCH and after having my test results back they said that IVF wasn't for me anymore (high fsh, low AMH and low antral follie count), that I was likely to be a PR and that I should consider DE and bla, bla, bla. But I wasn't prepared to be written off even before starting  .  After that consultation I went for a 2nd opinion at the Lister and although they've warned me that I might indeed be a PR and not get many eggs (surprise, surprise!), they've agreed to treat me because as the cons. said, we don't know how I'll react to the drugs till we've tried it (not a great reaction so far, it must be said...   and that it may just be a question of getting the right protocol for me   

Alegria x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - so you are saying DH is 'too tired to cycle' (sorry don't they just do one thing?   ) and doesn't want DE, so basically not interested but needs you to be in good shape so he can function?? Are you sure you both want the same thing - it must be so hard for you hun, but I don't know what to say.
Big hugs   

Alegs - if it doesn't work this time there are still options like SP with DHEA. Keep positive for this one though 
Nicks


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I went quiet - been busy washing ironing/getting stuff together - only 4 more sleeps! Am going to get all of our packing done tomorrow as I hate doing everything at the last minute!  Have also been transferring a HUGE cd collection to iTunes so that DH has a load of music to listen to while we are away - I bought him an iPod for his birthday  we are also going to the library Tuesday to get a couple of audiobooks to put on there too 

*Nicks* - that's a really lovely bump missus - love the pic! 

*Sunshine* - so sorry to read you have had such a rough time with your pregnancy - what a rollercoaster  I hope that its all up from now on hon   

*
Alegria* - sorry things seem to be going so slowly for you, I really hope your follies pick up and yield some beautiful quality slow-cooked eggs, hang in there hon     

*Terry* - well done hon for getting one on board, try not to worry too much (I know easier said than done  ) and I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  - when will your test - date be? I really hope it works for you   

*LittleJen* - Hi hon  any news on when your sis will start her treatment?

*Swinny* - sorry you got a high FSH reading - I hope the cyclo progynova stuff sorts it out for you so that you can cycle    I agree with Inc that it is probably the stimms from the last cycle still in your system - try not to worry - when I started my second cycle I got my highest FSH reading (after 8 days of stimming/abandoned cycle the month before) - and got 5 eggs that time, my highest number.

*Loui5e* - well done on your lovely egg  - good luck for your ET tomorrow, hope your embie is soon snuggling in where it belongs!   

*Merse and Lincs Jax *- sending you lots of    PUPO ladies - Jax - when do you test?

*Tracy* - I agree with the others - definitely worth taking DHEA for a month but wouldn't go over the 75mg mark as it could then be counter-productive

*Beach* - hope you are well 

*Lolly/Gab* - Slurrrrrrppppp!  not long now!!! Thanks for the lovely PM hon - will try to get on and write one back later! 

*Inc* - sending you huge  and    that things become clearer to you soon as to what to do next 

*Emma* - good luck for your scan on Tuesday hon - hope you see a lovely thumping heartbeat and all is well   

*Ophelia* - hope you are enjoying your reunion with DH  and that your next scan brings good news re follies and lining    am looking forward to meeting you soon! 
*
Jennig and Paul* - sending you both big  I'm sorry you are so  - have you had a follow-up at your clinic yet?

*Bugle* - good luck with EC on Tuesday - hope you get a great clutch of quality eggs this time   
*
Mira* - glad Bogbreath the Boil has breathed his last boggy breath - happy healing to you!  hope the thrush stays away - I had that after anti-b's on my first cycle and felt like chopping myself in half it was so itchy - ended up laying on sofa with legs up wall pouring yoghurt inside! Sorry TMI! 

*Laura* - glad you got your heating back!  hope your kitchen turns up tomorrow! 

My skin has gone to pot - and I thought taking the pill was supposed to prevent spots! 

 to everybody else - I'd better go cook some grub!

Love Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Francie*3rd IVF due to start mid-April 2008*Jnr*1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London - mid-March 2008*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Laurab* Jinemed - 23/04/08 for 4th cycle, this time will be first with ICSI*LittleJenny*Here on behalf of her sister, who is due to start 1st IVF*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08 *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - due to start downregging ?? March 2008*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start April 2008*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Bugle*2nd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 25/03/08*Cath J*3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - start downregging 01/03/08*Gabrielle*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 03/04/08*Izzy1971*2nd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/03/08*Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 24/03/08*Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - currently stimming - EC 26/03/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - Jinemed - currently on pill - flying out 27/03/08*Sonia*3rd IVF - LP - start downregging 20th March 2008*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - testing ??/03/08    *Merse1*FET - one fighter frostie transferred 13/03/08 - testing 27/03/08    *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - Day 2 ET 23/3/08 - testing ??/03/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - tested negative  *PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *TracyM*1st DIVF - February 2008 - negative  - trying again end April '08 *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan 15/03/08 - due ??/??/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008  (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Inc - Would you be able to go through tx without your dh (apart of course at ec when he needs to do his thing   )?? My dh is ever so busy with work and also very squeamish about docs and hospitals so I took the executive decision that, instead of worrying if he could make the appts with me or not, I do it all on my own. He doesn't need to come to any of the scans, etc, as long as he turns up on ec day and spend a couple of hours at the clinic with me. It may not seem very romantic for some but he's cool with that and tbh, this arrangement makes me much less stressed as well. 

Steph - Thanks for the update  

Alegria xx


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

OMG how busy is this thread i'm never going to keep up.

Terry fantstic news it only takes 1 as we know. Your right most people would be gutted we are over the moon with 1.

Alegria try not to worry hun on day 8 scan I had nothing on left other than a pesky cyst and on the right something that could have been a follie or a cyst. I'm sure your your lining will soon thicken up.

What is Jinemed? I have never heard of it before.

Will have to write everything down to keep up with this thread, off to do my ironing before the 2ww.

Louise x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nicks - spot on - he wants a baby that is ours.  But I most likely cannot have it anymore.  So, he wants an impossible or nothing...ie life without kids  and I want a kid regardless how I get to him or her...

Alegria - thanks hun... I nees some support though..This would be my 8th cycle and I am tired...


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Inconceivable - I am sorry to hear about the pressures IVF is bringing on your relationship. I do not have the knowledge and wisdom to comfort/guide you or the words to make this any easier. But I just wanted to send you   

-x-


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Odette - _Shoeshine_


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning 

Just wanted to say although I'm not very active on here at the moment I am thinking of you all . xx x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're thinking of you too, Beach!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Miranda-    off to get ready as taking nephew and niece on an easter egg trail.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, lovely! My neice and nephew did theirs yesterday - they were so excited!

Do you get to plant the eggs?


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

crikey I feel like I have lost the plot on here - thanks steph for updating the list - there are hundreds of us!!!!!

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up with everyone's news but    to all those undergoing treatment and    to all those about to start and  to all those of you in between!!!!

Had an easy day today - went for a walk down the high street off taksim square whe e all the shops are - ended up with a load of police in riot gear! Don't know what was occuring but didn't hang around to find out!!! Why is my life never simple? 

Dh and parents went sightseeing this afternoon and I rested - feel like my tunny is rather large - probably from too much eating out - rather than eggs . EC tomorrow at 8am onwards - really worried now 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the easter weekend and got lots of eggs too - chocolate or otherwise  I hope the easter bunny pays me a big visit tomorrow with the non chocolate variety  

Any way speak soon and thanks for all your support


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

louise- well done on your embie and hope ET went well today.  

Terry- Glad to hear you got an embie transferred too.    It certainly gives me some hope. 

I had a scan today and my 2 follies are 19mm and 17mm, and 2 small ones of 8 and 10mm.
trigger tonight and EC on Wednesday!  Fingers crossed for some super eggs.      

I'm having assisted hatching done. is that too risky with only a couple of eggs?
DH and I have talked today and decided this will be our last attempt. Can't keep throwing money when we only get one more egg than in a natural ovulation.
THIS WILL WORK THIS TIME!!    

DH is away to have a hamam (turkish bath) and I'm gonna have a nap I think. Didn't get any sleep last night (it's not what you think ). There was a part at the hotel, a bus load of people,partying into the small hours. 

We have now swapped rooms to an executive room, away from the reception area. Much better.

Miranda- did you have AH done?

How's the PUPO ladies?   

Hi to the rest of the gang.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-no it was like a treasure hunt, you got clues and then had to find the egg and each had a letter which made an anagram.  Very good fun but very cold and windy...just cooking a roast to warm us up.


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody

Thanks to all of you that responded to my last post. I haven't posted for a while for as we've been staying with friends by the sea.  It was supposed to be a treat but I went and got sick with some horrible stomach thing.  It's been going on for a week now. I've got horrible acid ingestion and  I'm right off my food and drink (god, I must be ill!).  I hope it goes soon as it's only 3 weeks now till I start the stimms for our third and last IVF.....

I've just been reading through the posts from the last week.  What a lot is happening! Steph, thanks so much for finding time to do the update and keep track together with everything else that you've got on with the preparation for your trip. Not long now!!!!  

Bugle, Algeria, Ophelia such good luck for your ECs   

Merse, I hope you're hanging in there ok. I always get AF pain for about a week before my period so I know how hard it is not to think the dreaded AF is coming but as so many ladies have said, you get the same of pain with pregnancy.  I'm sending so many    and  

Swinny, sorry about your FSH but as someone else said, with a cycle just 6 weeks ago it's bound to be up.  And they do jump about so try not to worry, though I know that's impossible (I'm too scared to have mine done again ).

Inc, my heart really went out to you, reading your post about trying to make a decision .  I recognised so well what you said about the endless talking, exhaustion, indecision and feeling avoided by friends.  I agree with all the wise words offered so far.  Having a plan of action will help you move on.  But of course, that doesn't make it any easier to agree on a plan of action and stick to it, as I know so well.

Jennig, thinking of you . The failed fert thing is such a blow, so much worse than a BFN.  I  spent weeks in my PJs, crying.  But you will pick yourselves up and develop a new plan when you're ready. 

Odette, sorry your family aren't more supportive.  My sister has 4 kids, all conceived 1st time trying, as she never stops telling me. My mum worships them and sometimes it feels like my whole extended family revolves around them.  I love them to bits but it's so hard. Sending you lots of  

Hey, Mira that boil sounds so horrible.  Glad to hear it's going down.

I hope everyone else is having a good Easter weekend, despite the weather.

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Ophelia - no, I didn't have AH. It didn't cross my mind, but for no other reason than I hadn't really looked into it. Is it risky? Gawd - thank heaven we were there in Ramadan! No partying then...
The follie size sounds great! And if your smaller ones grow at the same rate you may get a third mature-ish egg out of that by Weds.

Francie - ugh, horrible bug it sounds like! I'm sure you'll be recovered in three weeks' time.

Beach - it's soooo cold for that kind of caper! But sounds great fun. I've just had my roast and feel all swollen and unable to move.

Bugle - we saw loads of police in riot gear in Taksim Square too! I think it seemed like an exercise - they were all getting off coaches with their shields and stuff.
The best of luck for some Easter eggs tomorrow!
Take your dictionary and Romina's mobile number - no one speaks English at that time of the morning...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm now officially stuffed after my roast dinner....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you going to roll yourself onto the couch and parp? I am.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Incon -   

The thing about DE is that th baby will have come from your dh´s sperm and it will also have been a part of you from carrying it.  You need to explain to him that thats the only option that you both may have left and that he needs to face up to it.  Women are different because we are more the nurturers and so having a baby is more important than not having a baby to nurse.
I think he is probably fearful of this option but needs to know that it may be the only option you both have.  

You would be so much more relaxed if he was about it too.  I hope it all gets sorted out soon for both your sakes. 

Odettexx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx guys... Odette, Francie, Steph and forgive me if I have omitted anybody...I do appreciate your input...

Have just emailed a lengthy letter to my therapist trying to sort things out and get some peace... Preparing for work for tomorrow...

Ophelia - good luck hun... Fingers crossed for you....

Lots of love to everybody...  

I will hopefully conquer this and be happy one day....


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Incon - I think that donor eggs can be hard for some people to accept.  My sister has been given the DE sppech even before she has tried IVF due to her high FSH.  My mum (not that it's anything to do with her but she weighs in anyway) was really quite negative at first saying "oooh I would never have done that" - easy words when you conceived first try each time!!!  Now she is much more accepting.  I think sometimes people take time to see that it takes more than spliced genes to make a family.  I really hope that you and your husband can get through this and raise a child in a healthy, happy home.  The details of the child's DNA are so minor in the context of all that you have to offer.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Little Jenny - thx for that... Are you thinking of cycling in the light of your sister's experience adn your being 3 yrs apart? 

I am trying to prepare lessons for tom and I think I am having a major panic attack as too many things flooding my poor brain and I cannot concentrate...  Sorry for moans but this is the only place I can offload...and I have been doing it loads lately...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

I typed a big posted earlier and its not here!  

Anyway I've had good weekedn, I've had non stop fun this weekedn, feeling shattered now though!!  

Saw my brothers baby yest, was ok actaully, he is dead sweet and I cuddled him for ages. I want one!!

Inc - I have been trying to work out the donor thing since my abandoned IVF over 18 months ago, its a tough one, but i think I would go for it, I want a baby, its not completely perfect its not being mine but the other optio is even worse.  Hope you make a decision soon.

merse - Hows your boobs!   

Mirra - Hows the boil?

Beach - You done wt nice this weekend?

Sarah - You still dancing

Love to the rest of the gang.

XXXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Its taking me half the night to read the posts.... ...anyway early start tomorrow and prob late finish so will be quickie...

Little Jenny - " it takes more than spliced genes to make a family" that statement is so correct just have a look around at Jo Public and youll see that right now... ...best of luck to your sister...x 

Inc -  ...dont know what to say except your last statement of I will conquer this and be happy one day is already a step forward, its positive thinking honey...one day at a time...  

Bugle - Good luck for tomorrow....    

Ophelia -       

Nicsw - I missed the bump piccy.... .....take care.... 

Mir -  

Swinny -   ..thinking of you...xx

Merse -          

Terry -     ...PUPO... 

   ..to all our PUPO ladies....

Beach - Thinking of you honey...wont be long now...  ....One day at a time.. 

Ems -  ....hope you are well...how do you feel after all that choc.... ... 

Ok....who have I forgotten...brain shot so got to go to bed....take extra special care girlies....love you all....big sloppy ones......Slurpy...Gab..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
just a quickie as off to bed soon!   Can't believe how hot I was in bed last night (temperature!!   ) normally a socks and extra blankie girl. anyway hope to get a better nite tonight.
Gabs and Inc have a good day at work!  
Ems - is it your scan tomorrow? Hope all goes well  
merse and Lincs   hope all well
Bugle - good luck for tomorrow    Hope you get lots of juicies!
Love to all you other!
chat soon
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Great bump Nicks!!!  

Hope you sleep better tonight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Ophelia - Good luck   

Inc - Hope work was ok today - sorry, I think I forgot you in my last post.  I really hope you and DH can reach a decision that pleases the both of you   

Nicks - Sometimes I get your bump pic and other times your cat is sat on the rad! Probably due to my cr*ppy computer!  Yes, had Nuchal scan today.  My measurement was 1.4mm which is low risk but I need to wait a couple of days for the results of the blood test before I feel I can breath easy.  Been given the OK to fly which I'm chuffed about so it means I can come back to the UK for a few weeks - hurrah!

Sorry for lack of personals, I'm so tired - I didn't sleep very well last night and was awake from 3am worrying about the scan.

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- glad scan went ok, I;m sure bloods will be fine  

When are you coming home?  Will you be staying long?x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma great news on your scan. 
Well I tested this morn and it was a   I knew it would be. I'm due to test Thurs but it was a very def no so its not going to change in that time. Thank you all for your support off now for another cry 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Incon - one thing - .  how I see it is 100 years ago you did not even have the DE choice, you lived your life without children full stop.  I see DE it as a blessing, a second chance 

odettexx

for some its not the perfect choice but hey who said life was perfect, it isn´t but there is hope for happiness in DE.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Incon - to answer your question about my position, I have decided to have some eggs frozen in June so I am actually "gearing up" just like anyone else here - improving diet, taking DHEA etc. to get as many eggs as possible out.  Miss Sceptical here is even having acupuncture and taking agnus castus to try and help keep that FSH where it is! 

Unfortunately, I am not in a position to have a child at the moment, but I do feel that I want to act now to the extent I can.  Although what happened to my sister seems totally "random" in that there is no known family history and my sister's doctor certainly says it is unlikely to impact me, you never know (no details for example on my dad's side - he has no sisters and oddly my mum never thought to ask her mother-in-law when she went through the menopause!!!).  Plus, when I had some tests done, my FSH and antral follicle counts were good, but my AMH and inhibin B both fluctuated wildly within a month, which was admittedly bizarre, even according to the doctor, but which, obviously, does not mean I have 100% fantastic news and, when it comes down to it, I am nearly 36 so it is probably best to act now.  My doctor says she would expect a good response from me at this stage and the new vitrification techniques mean that egg freezing is now much more reliable.  I am planning on having at least 2 cycles done - dp and I are discussing whether on cycle 2 we should go for embryo freezing - this rather depends on how well I respond first time round!  

I know this isn't much compared to what you ladies are going through but since Incon asked, I thought I'd let you know.  Mum and Dad are lending me the money for one of the cycles so I am lucky there.  Being an uber-paranoid person, I am now obsessed with every detail of how my reproductive system works - and, naturally, it has gone odd since I started obsessing!!  This cycle, for the first time EVER, I have had slight light spotting for the past day or so (AF due this afternoon).  I have no idea what has caused this - maybe it's the agnus castus sorting things out slowly (been taking it for about 6 weeks).  Or an oddity caused by the IUD (fitted late November - non-hormonal variety).  Anyway, funny how are bodies do this to us, the second we start watching them more closely.  

Kate has now started her tx - she began the short protocol yesterday.  She has been told that, for her, 8 follies and 3-5 eggs would be a really good response so I am trying to keep her focussed on that and hoping she doesn't compare herself to some 25 year old who is producing 18 eggs each time or something.  When she went in for the stims, her doctor did point out a couple being discharged pregnant with twins and told Kate that the couple were considered "total no-hopers" and yet they defied predictions - he reiterated to Kate that you never can tell.  I think that really gave Kate a boost - I think she has got a bit fed up with people viewing her as an FSH score rather than a whole human being.  Anyway, positive thoughts would be nice - she is really anxious about the possibility of a cancelled cycle.

Merse - I am so sorry about your BFN.   Please don't give up hope.

Love to all - I will start personals soon but I'm still learning who is who at the moment!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Merse - It's not over yet   Do you have to go to your clinic for bloods on Thursday?  I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better    

LittleJenny - If I'd known in my 20's what I know now I would have done what you're doing - good on you for taking charge of your fertility   

Beach - I'm coming home in a week for two and half weeks - I can't wait to see my family and eat some decent English bread!

Odette - Any idea of when you'll be cycling with DE?  Is there a long waiting list?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

LittleJenny - As Emma said, well done on you for taking charge of your fertility, I too wish I had been wiser and done at least 3yrs ago what you're doing now, If only I knew.... Good luck     

Merse - Today is still tuesday... It's not over yet!    

Alegria x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - I'm sorry hun    would embie be 14 days today? Are you sure its not too early?   Have you had AF yet? 
Ems - glad scan OK - nuchal sounds fine - that's the most accurate bit   your trip home will be fab!
Odette - least you are sounding positive with your DE    You could be pregnant in a couple of months - how good would that be!    Least the stats improve somewhat
Hi LJ and Alegria! 
NW xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It was two days old when put back so that makes 14 days today its 14 days on Thurs since ET so I don't think anythings gonna change!  xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah hun   How do you feel? did you feel like it might have worked. I know we can all say it might be a dodgy test / late implanter but nothing helps.   Are you going for a blood test?  Was it a clearblue test hun?
nw


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hello, 

I am really looking for dome help and advice. After 2 long protocols on Menopur I have had to abondon both cycles as I did not produce enough eggs. The doctor is now suggesting I go for donor eggabroad. I am a bit shocked as I feel that he wants to get ride of us. He did not wnat to do any tests or do another protocol. I insisted and he wasvery relunctant but agreed I could do 1 more try with a short protocol this time. 

I feel that he is not interrested in helping us. I just want to know what you think your experiences. Is it worth getting a second opinion before donor eggs? 

I am 35 and healthy except BMI of 34.... 

Thanks for your help. 

Babouchka


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Bab!
Have your had FSH/AMH tested? It would be good to get these done and then it might give you a bit more idea. What clinic are you at? How many follies did you get on your LP and what dose were you on? Different people respond better with different stims. If you haven't actually made it to EC it is probably worth trying SP at least with the hope of getting a few eggs. 
Also have a read about a drug called DHEA which has helped alot on here to improve egg numbers and quality. You've come to the right place anyway - you'll get loads of support and advice no matter what you decide to do.    
Love Nicks


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Bab - I'm probably not the best person to ask but you will get loads of help and advice from the girls here!  My impression would be that if you are at all uncomfortable with your doctor then it is worth looking elsewhere, preferably somewhere with experience at treating "poor responders" (if indeed you are one - it could be that your doctor is a poor stimulator!!).  

You probably don't need me to tell you that ideally you should lose a bit of weight.  Poor response can be linked to being overweight or underweight.  I have been told that that to maximise my chances of a good response I need to put on a bit of weight before I cycle in June.  It's hard but it is something you can do to really take control of and I am sure you'd find lots of support elsewhere on this site - I've seen women post here with a "BMI ticker". 

Thanks everyone for the support on the egg freezing thing.  I know some people tend to take the view that it's a selfish "career woman" thing but the truth is that I have not been lucky enough to meet Mr. Right (although new relationship going v. well!!) and it seems more sensible to freeze some eggs at 36 (just - I cycle in early June and turn 36 at the end of April) than gamble on still being able to conceive naturally at 38 or 39.  I may be lucky and not need them but I'd rather not be totally reliant on that and, as I said, vitrification has dramatically improved the prospects for freezing eggs.  My doctor advised me that 90% should thaw successfully.  It's no guarantee (what is?) but it improves my chances and if I end up lucky and conceive naturally later then I can give my eggs to research and improve someone else's chances!  

Merse -


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh Merse, I'm really sorry.  But it really isn't over until the AF or the blood test.  Thinking of you and sending lots and lots of  .

xxxxx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

For all you about to set of for Istanbul...

I thought I do a list of my favourite things there. I know you'll not have much time for sight seeing but you might fancy a bit of distraction.

The Yerebatan Sarayi - a huge roman underground cistern that was used as a set in the Bond film from Russia with Love.  It's on Isik Sokak, not far from Sultanahmet tram.

The Egyptian Spice Market which is just over the Galata Bridge on the Golden Horn side.  It has a great Greek restaurant called Pandeli's upstairs with the most amazing tiles.  But is only open for lunch.

Rustem Pasha Mosque which has the most incredible blue tiles I have ever seen.  Really worth a visit if you like ceramics. It's not far from the Egyptian Spice Market.  (Remeber to take a head scarf if you want to visit any mosques and you need to be wearing trousers too).

Going for a turkish bath.  The best one I found is Cemberlitas Hamam, built in the 1500s with loads of beautiful marble.  And they get alot of tourists so you don't have to worry about not knowing what to do.  It's on Verzirhan Caddessi.  But there's loads of others too.

The whirling devirsh lodge, Galata Mevlevihanesi, which is on Galip Dedi Caddesi near Tunel.  They put on performances of the most incredible dance about once a week. Spinning very gracefuly on one leg for ages. God knows how they do it but it's worth seeing. The hotel might know when the performances are. 

A boat trip up the Bosphorus. 

The Hagia Sophia. Huge old church built way back in the 6th century.  I don't normally go for old churches but this one is really worth a look. 

The Topaki Palace and the Blue Mosque are also well worth seeing.  

Sorry, got a bit carried away there!  I'd forgotten how much I liked Istanbul till I got the old guide book out.

xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds great Francie! Wish I off was off on my hols now!   Was yours hols or treatment or both??  
LJ - you must be the only woman on FF with a coil fitted!  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- don't give up hope    you've still2 more days before the official test day


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Day 11 of stimms for me, just had my 2nd scan this afternoon and still not much activity, I'm afraid. The ultrasonographer didn't manage to see my left ovary (I had just eaten some lunch and apparently my insides were all over the place...  ) and only one follie could be seen on the right one (12mm)  . On a positive note, my lining has improved massively (6.1mm)    They've now changed my drugs to Menopur 450 (I was on Gonal F 450) and I'll have another 3 stabs (also told to continue with d/r, 1 sniff twice daily) before going back for another scan on Fri. They still think I may be able to produce another couple of follies to catch up with the leading one. If I still have only one lonely follie they may convert it to IUI then . Let's see, I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful     

Lots of love,
Alegria xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'm sure you have to take off one day for a frosty, I am sure they drop a day.  Still hope!!

I'm still at work so better get on!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Merse - I'm so sorry.   I can't believe it's negative, with all the good signs you've been having - tx is so unfair.

Babuchka - 34's ok as a BMI - many NHS authorities will take people with a BMI of up to 35 now, it's not the magic 30 it used to be. Unless you're unhealthy I wouldn't worry about it.
You definitely need to try a short protocol, but go for another clinic - your cons sounds like a wazzock!
As you can see by my sig, I went abroad for my tx and I would recommend it - you seem to get better standards of care and flexibility of protocol if you go abroad. Plus you get a holiday out of it, at the same price!

Alegria - I had the bowel problem too on scans! I made sure not to have any breakfast the days I was being scanned, to let him get a good view of both ovaries. Changing to menopur is good - hopefully the extra LH will get things moving.
AND your lining is getting thicker - a sure sign something is happening in them ovaries!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Merse hun, it really really could still be too early and depending on what test you used if HCG low then it would still be too early to show.  I would wait until test day and test again.  Please don't give up hope just yet.            .

Sorry ladies have been awol, sticking my head in the sand to be honest, otherwise I will go insane!  

Hope all you lovely ladies are OK.

Love

Jxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When's your test date, Jax?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jax    here if you need me


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...Merse....thinking of you..xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

just lost a really big post.....

just got in from work and feel really tired so just sending you lots of ....                  

Ophelia -   ..for tomorrow...x

Steph - Have a good flight...see you soon....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- when do you finish work?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

In haste as I still have lots to do! dashing round like a blue-arsed fly!

*Merse* - I am so sorry about the BFN sweetheart, like the others say please test agin on Thursday I pray that you have tested to early/have a late implanter and that it will be a different story then    sending you loads of    

*Lincs* -    for you - hang in there 

*Alegria* - hope Friday brings good news for you once they have seen the "missing" ovary   

*Gab* - see you soon indeed!

*Bugle *- hope all is well with you and that you got great eggs and plenty of them!   

*LittleJen *- good luck to your sis starting her cycle - I hope it all goes well for her, and good for you re the egg freezing - go for it! and also if you did manage to make some embies together on a second cycle that would also give you extra chances and you would get lots of information from it re how easily the 2 of you can make great embies together etc - but hopefully you would fall naturally and never need them though!    good luck! 

*Ophelia* - hoping so much that you get some super eggs tomorrow, and that all goes well    looking forward to meeting you and your DH soon 

Back tomorrow!

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- just think in 3 days time you'll be there and settled.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

I'm cold, tired and grumy!  Af arrived today 2 days early.. hoe I have enoough of the pill to get to TUrkey! Do I start it tom? Then stop 4 days before going to Turkey? That right?  

Trains up the wall again today, only just sat down. 

Merse -    I'm still hoping for a late implanter... it is a man after all bound to be dilly dallying about!  

Steph and Gab - So you two got you flip flops packed??

Beach/ Mirra - Hows you two chicky pies?

Lincs  -   Not too much longer now.

Alegia - Hoping that 1 follie is 'the one', or your other ovary is so dam heavy with follies its hiding behind kidney.. or liver or whatever bit of you is there!!

Little Jen - Hope your sister is coping ok with the joys of tx.

Bugs - Hope your recovering well after EC.

Right me and my poorly belly gonna slob on safa with a cuppa and Shameless.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning just a quickie hello and goodbye from me as working today.  Will try and log on from there if I get chance x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hello everyone
Merse I am really sorry   
Hope everyone else is doing ok - good luck Ophelia today.
Well had ec yesterday and it seems the easter bunny managed to find me and left lots of eggs  I am amazed as had really prepared myself for the worst especially after my attempt in England. EC was a whole lot better over here with a full anaesthetic and fantastic treatment compared to England - private room/ even breakfast in bed afterwards!!!! I was feeling great until about 2pm yesterday when the pain set in - it lasted all night! Have just had a shower and feeling a little more able to stand up straight now  
Have got to go to the clinic today to see about fertilisation and get some more patches. Lots more drugs and stuff to take over here - pretty much only had pesaries afterwards in england. Dr T did the proceedure and certianly was the business!!
Now I have everything crossed for fertilisation and then hopefully ET on Friday  - We were booked home then so will have to change our flights by a day or two methinks. Weather was rubbish again here yesterday - windy and rainy! traffic also seems to be a nightmare after about 10 am!!
Thanks for the sightseeing stuff francie - we did a fair bit with DH s parents who are going home today.
Anyway will let you know how things go - am even morenervous now we have finally got over this hurdle!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Bugle - That's fantastic news about your good crop of eggies - how many did you get?  I have everything crossed that you have a good fertilisation rate


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bugle great news on eggies how many did you get?
Well its BFN for me again so nothing is going to change by tom. I can't sleep properly so I feel absolutely dreadfull  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Merse - anything I say will be so inadequate so I'll just send a big  

Bugle - thrilled about your crop of eggs.  Do you get thrown off this thread now  Seriously, best of luck going forward to fertilisation and ET.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Merse - I am so sorry     

Bugle - good luck!    

I am seeing my consultant today, got a long list of questions to ask. Got to leave soon, will post later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Merse - I'm so so sorry    Why is life so cruel?  I know nothing I will say will make you feel better but I just want you to know you are in my thoughts.  How has DH taken it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- so so sorry x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Merse - hope you are doing ok.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me, sorry about lack of personals, I find it hard to keep up. 

Merse- Hun, I'm so sorry.  it never gets any easier this IVF malarkey, 

Nicks- It took me a while to see your new pic too, but WOW it's fab! What a lovely bump. 

Alegria- Hopefully a change of drugs will get you some more follies hun.  

Bugle,Steph,Miranda- Have PMd yous. 

Hi and thank you SOOOO much to everyone on this thread for sending me    for my EC.

I had EC today and are still a bit groggy and very tired. We got 2 eggs and   they both fertilize.  

Love to all/ Ophelia


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ophelia - hope you recover quickly   and all the best for ET     

Just got back from my review appointment...clinic was running an hour late   I had a long list of question such as shall I switch from Gonal F to Menopur, shall we try and lower the dose, why am I always bleeding so early although I am taking pessaries, how about Gestone? Why were we not advised to have a sperm dna fragmentation test?  Cons will get back to me but basically got the impression that they don't want to change anything. Not sure if that is a good thing or not. 

Also told her that I am now taking DHEA which did not particulary seem to bother her but she would like me to stop it before I start stimming. 

May it is, I am not looking forward to it, feeling a bit low...


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello ladies,
Just a quick update on my position.  I am on day 11 of stimming, and just come back from my scan. I have 8 good folicles on left side and 4 good on right side (better than i expected with a 'low' AMH result!) so looks as though the decision between IVF and GIFT has shifted back over to me having IVF.  I will get a call tonight re: blood results and exactly what decision has been made.  For now i am busy trying to relax as my stomach is massively bloated and very tender (esp. on the left side!).  
Will keep you posted as to what decision has been made.
Fingers crossed!

Jnr


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Ophelia and Bugle...

Steph - good luck ....

Merse - thinking of you....   

Niki - it's normal to feel down after a consultation especially after a negative....

You know what guys... I am fed up trying to be positive... and bottling it all up...  So am now just got to try to be as negative as I can to see whether I get bored with it and switch to positivity.... I read somewhere that it's impossible to do sth on purpose psychologically.... Some kind of paradox or whatever... So from now on if I post anything remotely positive please remind me to stop... this doesn't include you of course... Just my own little experiment...   I will always put a disclaimer saying that I am trying to be negative on purpose...  

What do you say?    I reckon I might have a little laugh at the end... Would anybody like to try with me just for a day and we all have a little laugh together?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc -   you are a strange one!   A decision is what we need - are you hoping the answer will just appear from the negativity?!  
Merse - can't say anything to make it better   we all care about you hun and you know the outcome we all hoped and prayed for and its not this one  
Ophelia - well done dude!  Hope they get jiggy OK!  
Bugle - well done hun!   Glad they are looking after you over there
Lincs   not long now
Jnr - sounds like a good crop there
Nikki - sorry you didn't get all the answers - I was told I wouldn't have bled early if was pregnant - were you on cyclogest? and how much?
Chat later girls - just off up the garden centre with my mum!  
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all

just a quickie as off to the airport tomorrow morning and doing last minute stuff.

*Bugle* - so glad to hear you got a great number of eggs  -  for good fertilisation and hope you feel a lot better tomorrow

*Ophelia* - yay!!  for your 2 super eggs -  that they both fertilise and that they are soon back with you where they belong

Have everything crossed for both of you!

*Merse* - so sorry sweetheart, I really am.  Sending you huge 

*Alegria* - hope things are looking up for you   
*
Lincs Jax* -    thinking of you

*Jnr* - that's brilliant news, really hope they all produce some lovely eggs for you   

*Gab/Lolli* - see you soon my dear - and Dave and little Dave - can't wait! Am very nervous now but also very excited and looking forward to being away on HOLIDAY 

*Laura* - I started my pill on day 3 of cycle and took the last one last night - was told 4 days before due to fly but felt that was too long (as years ago when I used it take it I only took 2 days to come on after stopping it) - I think I'll get AF late tomorrow or early Friday. If it is later than that, it won't matter as we are doing 21 nights not 17, so have a little leeway. 

I'll be back later if I have time, if not I'll log in as soon as I work out how to plug my FIL's laptop into the Taslik's wireless - probably Friday as we arrive quite late in the eve tomorrow.

   and    for everybody who needs it and those I haven't mentioned - speak soon!

Steph xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Decisions....decisions...     You are right Nicks... Your bump looks great... You must have been tiny before pregnancy...

Steph.... all the best in Turkey....


Maybe I should start a negative thread for a laugh and see whther I get any joy ...  May actually do that...  Any suggestion as to the name... Sth catchy + with a bit of dark humour...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Ophelia and Bugle x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Beach - I hope this is your time. Are you on the DHEA this time?

Nicks - I'm worried you may pop!

Mirra - Hows you chickie?  Trust you to drip all though the hotel!  

Steph - Safe flying!

Gabs - Hope you ok.. quiet lately?  Still on the asti?

Bugle - Woo Hoo!!  I know your being cagey about your eggies as you knw the '6 eggs and your out' rule for this thread!!  Hoping they are ing there thing as we speak and you get sme frosties!  I'm happy you said the EC was good!!

Inc - MAKE A DECISION!! Make it and book an appointment and just tell DH, you will feel so much better once you have.. promise!

Merse- I've pmed you.

Roozie - Where are you with those piccies??!!  Just because you have hundreds of babies to look after reall no excuse!

Ophelia - Woooo Hoooo!!  2 Fantastic eggs!!  Ye Ha!!!   

best post before I lose!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right... I am home and meant to be doing a online job application, its for a local job and well paid, I don't meet one of the essential bt Tim reckons worth still applying.  What do you think, closing is midnight and only saw it last night. Is it wrong to lie and not do t as I'm lazy!!?

Nice day at work today, had to visit a client in Brighton and then sepnd the afternoon with my friend!  Oh and I had lunch with ZOe Ball and Fat boy!!  Well ate lunch in the same place as them!  How excitng.. I love Brighton!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you won't be wanting to talk to us mere mortals then will you    you celeb luncher.....yes I;m on DHEA, not had any of the side effects such as increased CM or sex drive....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I think I may go over and chat with my celeb mates!    I'm actaully really rubbish with knowing who people are, my friends all take the mick out of me saying if they are not in eastenders I won't know them!!  I actaully asked my friend if she was someone that I knew and she told me they were famous people... not my friends!  

No funny I haven't had side effects this time, did last time, how odd... maybe they are sending out dudd stuff!  I think maybe you body just adjusts to it?  Agh... it will work its magic for us I'm sure!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Time will certainly tell, not long now for first scan.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I have a scan on day 2 of net cycle so a month.  I took the pill this morning and shouldn't have yet!  Not sure I have enough of the pill to get me through until i go... will have to work it out.. I may just eek them out as only prob will need another 2.. hopefully that will be ok!?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Sorry - had to have a nap, so was slightly delayed posting tonight. Shattered - May 16 can't come fast enough.

Whoo! Bugle - you have to tell us how many eggs you've got! Great that you got a goodly crop. ET will be another revelation - they take so much care of you it's unreal.

Laura - go for it! Why not? Those lists of ideal qualifications are always just that - a wish list - and once they've met you that'll be academic.
You have enough pills - i stopped four days before I wanted day 1 to be, on the Thursday, which made AF on Sunday, and I flew on day 2 - Monday, starting stims the same day.

Beach - you're gearing up - yay! I have everything crossed it's your time.

Inc - how about just flipping a coin, going for whatever it says and to hell with it? You've only done one IVF - there's no reason to sink, so just swim. Bugger what anyone else thinks.

Steph - the best of luck! Hoorah for getting the plane and styarting the journey! 

Nicks - what did you get? I swear this time I'm taking all my best plants with us when we move. Not going to leave my precious magnolias and phormiums (phormia?) with clutzes this time!

Mrs O - I've Pmed you back! Well done on two juicy ones - one of those will be your boy, ok?

Nikki2008 - a change is good for the psyche, so insist on some sort of change, even if it's only small - it makes you feel more positive.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- mioght have lost it but what's happening on 16th May apart from my Wedding Anniversary?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies...

Merse my love..Ive sent a PM.....  

ok....will do my best as just having a wee drink not asti.... ...cheap rose.... 

anyway here goes my try at personals....

Mir..-  ...

Nicki -   

not bad for a start... 

Steph - thinking of you honey.... .............cant believe it has gone in so quickly...Im really nervous now...looking forward to catching up with you and Paul...little Dave is looking forward to meeting you too..could this be the one Steph    

Laura - Oi..you cheeky Monkey....Asti, drunk curled under a table somewhere...will I really miss you when you come out..surely we might just overlap.... 

Beach - Not long for you too sweetie...Im so hoping it is yr time...  ...yr clinic has learned about you from these last cycles so they will know how you will react to various drugs etc....lets hope they have learned enough now... 

Little Jenny -  ...love to your sister...xxx

Ophelia...wow 2 eggs..you show off....!!!!!!......   ..for 100 fertilisation anyway the famous saying is it just takes one..so wait and see....     ...thinking of you sweetie...xxxx...

Bugle - Good luck to you too sweetness...sounds like Jinemeds cycle was tailor made to you, Im so glad things are going so well so far....legs,toes and everything crossed....    

Lincs Jax - thinking of you...  

Alegria - Good luck with the cycle sweetie....   

Ems - out of sight but not mind as usual...hope you are keeping well my love..love to you over the waves......    

LittleJen - Good luck with cycle honey...   

Inc - You certainly have a lot to think about....   ..for wisdom for you..xxxxxxxxxx

ok..ok..who have I forgotten...big sloppy ones for them and sorry...

Beach I usually finish at 6 or 6-30 but when you are on call..i.e there until last patient leaves you can be there till whenever hence just after 8 didnt get called in during the night for an emergency which was nice but still didnt sleep through it...!!

Oh dear I feel quite tipsy...right girlies I really think the world of you...thanks for getting me this far...I dont think I would have had the (parden me Halls...as my dh calls them..you know what I mean Laura ) to go for one more cycle....if it hadnt been for all the support Ive got on here..you are such special ladies and deserve the world after all you have been through..


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

dh giving me some tea now..so ttfn...xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- will miss you when you're there, hope you manage to get on line, if not you'll have to text me.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, that's a real red letter day then! I start my mat leave on May 16 Beachie - happy anniversary for then!

Lolly - sluuuurrrrp! How many days now?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Get it now Mir. I thought I couldn't add up and it was your due date


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Merse  , I am so sorry    

Jxxxx


----------



## Lincs Jax (Apr 15, 2006)

Ophelia, well done you!      .

Thanks for being there ladies, am finding it hard to stay sane, I have succumbed to the constant analysing and can't bear the thought of it all.

Sorry for the lack of personals, I feel like cracking up!

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When's your test date Jax?


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, just to keep you posted - got my call tonight re: blood results.  They have asked me to stop menopur today, and just have my last cetrotide injection tonight, then at 1am have my pregnyl injection (lovely timing).  

IVF ec scheduled for friday!  Bit anxious about the fact that they are bringing it forward by one day... was kinda hoping for another night of menopur in my system to help other follies grow more!  But i guess they know what they are doing.

Nervous, but excited too!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jnr- good luck for trigger tonight


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir and Laura - are you talking about my own eggs here or donor?  

Thx for putting up with me today... I am still trying hard to be negative obviously...   

Jnr - is that Uch?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc    just seen your negative thread.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc- Own eggs.  You need to now decide on a decent clinic and go for for it.  Off you go.... go on then!! DO some research and email them.  Do it now!!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Beach - my negative thread is meant to be a positive thing for a little laugh... Like trying hard at negative things...and having a joke at own expense...really...


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah, it's UCH.
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Ophelia - Great news on your EC - sending you lots of     for fertilisation   

Jnr - it's all looking good - I hope you get a lovely crop of eggies   

Steph - Have a good flight to Turkey and sending you lots of    that this time is the one   

Inc - Are the negative vibes working?    

Lolli - I lurve rose - I can drink bucket loads of the stuff - I think because it's pink it doesn't give me such a bad hangover  

Merse - How you doing?    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Off work today but cat decided it was time for me to get up so here I am....around most of day as cleaning this am then might pop and buy birthday cake for mum and DH


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Well it was another BFN for me but I'm glad I've been testing for a few days as I don't feel so bad today. Prob all hit me in a week or so!! 
Hope you all OK  
Lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hang in there Merse - cuddle your doggy for comfort; I find dogs very understanding in hard times.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- here if you need anything at all


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sorry not been on all week, had a busy one DIYing and I am knackered. 

Merse I am so sorry honey. You must be devastated. There's nothing that we can say to make it any better but we are all here for you. Sending you a massive  

Jax - How are yu doing? Have you gone crazy la la yet?

Bugle hope you are having a nice time in Turkey sweetie. How are things going?

Ophelia - That's brilliant news about your eggs. Well done   Sending you loads of 

Laura - How was your boozy weekend? Mine was fab! Clubbed until 4.30 on Sunday whoo hoo!!! The venue was wicked too, it was a really warehouse type place, they'd converted an underground car park under the arches near Piccadilly train Station into a club, it was cool, just like being back at the Hacienda. My feet were in ribbons the day after though!


Jnr - Good luck for EC

Mirra - What's happening on May 16th?? Are you moving??

Steph - good luck sweetie xx

By the way, who's changed their name to lollipop is it Gabs?? If it is hello hun xx

Beach - Looking forward to lunch tomorrow matey. We can have a good old chin wag xx

Sorry for lack of personals but I have got about 10 pages to read through to catch up with everyone.

Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Sarah-I'm looking forward to lunch too, not sure what the place will be like but I'm sure we'll be fine.


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread but I always read what you are up to (just don't post very often). I thought my question would be best answered here so hope someone can help? Just wondered if anyone can tell me when they stopped taking DHEA? I am just about to start a Short Protocol ICSI and have been taking 50mg DHEA a day since end of December.

ManyThanks and Good Luck to everyone.
Snic
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I was planning on taking mine up to EC Snic x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Beach
Just looked at that Cedar Court hotel at Huddersfield and it looks lovely. Getting peckish already. I will set off at about 12 so I will get there for about 1. The menu looks very nice. Give you a call later matey.Off out for lunch with my dad today.
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Snic - I am with Beach, I am planning to take it right up to EC and I am also taking 50mg a day xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for replying Swinny and Beach. Also, I just wanted to say how sorry I am for Merse's news. I think we cycled at the same time last year and hoped it would be better news this time round. 

Good luck to all the other PRs out there!

Snic
x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Merse    I posted my last post just after you posted yours so missed your results.

I´m so gutted, I thought you were going to get the positive that I didn´t.

I´m so sorry honey,    I´m crying with you 

These days are not going to be easy but when you find time to reflect you will move on to the next step whatever that will be.

As for me I had my appt and I have been convinced for DE, - I´ve even gone and bought the drugs already.
I can´t live with another negative cycle, its breaking me in two.

Incon-  I want to send you something to help you but I will do it in my next post .  Its from a book called the Power of Now and it helped me.  Watch this space.

Hello to all you beautiful girls -   

odettexx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I started my 3rd IVF Treatment last thursday. Got the baseline scan on 8th April 08. Its day 28 and AF has not arrived as yet but getting those AF Pains.

The treatment is knocking me about abit, lots of headaces, light headedness (especially at work racing around) but drinking lots of water - well trying to do.

Going to try Yoga next week. Been having Acupuncture during the treatment too.

Anyway my lunch break is now over, going to go an have a sing a long now with the elderly people I work with at the day hospital.

See Ya

Sonia xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popping on to say hello...be safe....stephanie....sweetie.... 

Merse -  ...thinking of you...x

oh and cant remember who asked it but Ive been taking DHEA since November and plan to take it right up to stimms.... ...One step at a time...xxxxGood luck..xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back, had to pop to M & S for birthday cake for DH and mum and get a present for mum, couldn't find very much so got her some really nice dressy flip flops from M & S as she's off to Mexico in 3 weeks so should come in handy.

Popped in TK MAxx and found a lovely dress and shoes , plus a photo frame for next doorn neighbours wedding present, and some excellent Denby cup and saucers...went a mad ott but it's so cheap in there.

Sarah- are you sure it looks ok?  I was setting off at 12 ish too so should be there in time, think they serve till 2ish.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Guys - 
just a quickie as DH is working from hotel room and has been on laptop all day.
Going for ET tomorrow - don't know how many are still grwoing or what stage they are at but apparently we find out tomorrow which is D3. Hope they are still going strong but prepared for all eventualities 
Will let you know details tomorrow, then we are off home the next day  Weather was actually good today and went to Kanyon shopping centre which is a bit strange in terms of architecture!!! Went to Deep last night for dinner - not sure where to tonight.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bugle- nice to hear from you, glad all is going well, goodluck for ET x x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Bugle -   for a brilliant outcome at tomorrow's ET. Take care and keep us posted xxx

Beach - Yeah I am sure it looks nice and its really easy for us both to get to. I'll be wearing red and carrying a rose   I've been out shopping today and spent far too much. Left my dad after lunch and hit the shops...my credit card is saying ouch!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- I did the same    have to eat bread and cheese the rest of the month.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Bread and CHEESE...your rich Mrs...try Bread and water.... ...........just had argument with next on phone... ...trying to bill for returned items....cross ref yr statements lassies Im sure this isnt the first time they have done this....approx overcharged...£250 .... 

anyway away to get some chips then packing for Turkey....Beach will really try and be online there but if not..Pse Pm yr Mobile so we can catch up...     ...we will be cycle buds too....xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- sent you a PM x 

DH is now on the drive on the phone so will go and turn the pans up.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lollipop* said:


> just had argument with next on phone... ...trying to bill for returned items....cross ref yr statements lassies Im sure this isnt the first time they have done this....approx overcharged...£250 ....


Sorry to gatecrash but had to comment when I saw this...I had an arguement with Next yesterday !! I've only started using them recently so set up direct debit and when I checked my account they'd taken it out on 25th and I don't get paid until 27th of each month so asked if they could change it (not that I didn't have the money but I just prefer things to go out just after payday not 2 days before !)....anyway, they said that they are unable to change DD date and I wasn't even given a choice....when I said every other company you could change/choose, I was told quite rudely that Next are different and they don't do it !!

Apologies for my rant but really annoyed me......they'd be quick enough to do something if I didn't have the money and my DD was refused wouldn't they !!!!

Ok, that's me....I'll  now 

Take care
N xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Minxy- if I was you I'd cancel the DD...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> Minxy- if I was you I'd cancel the DD...


I know...that's what I thought of doing...it's only about £10 a month as I've not bought much so far but it's just annoying as I prefer DD as then I don't have to worry about remembering to pay bills !!

How you doing hun ?

N x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m ok thanks Minxy.  Can't believe that this cycle is nearly here.  What about you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening my loves,

Odette - Oh that all soudns so exciting!  I bet your over the moon, whendo you start?

Merse - Hows you hon?

Beach and SArah - Ah you to having a little meet up!  Thats lovely, once everyone has cycled we must arrange another big get togeher, its lovely all meeting up!

Lolly - Oh you next!  What day do you fly back?  I fly out on the 23rd. I'm sure we miss eachother by about a week.  

Mirra - evening dear!  

Bugle - Good luck with ET tom.. how many you going for? 2 or 3?  

Minxy -  

Right who have i missed??!!

I'm ok, busy day at work, so glad its Friday tom then the weekend!  The kitchen is being delivered on monday so have it off.  Gonna be a nightmare week next week with the kitchen all over the place.  Be lovely when its done though.  

XX



XX


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Just a quick one as I'm very tired. Sorry for lack of personals but will catch up properly another time.

merse-  

Both my eggs has fertilized so ET on Saturday. Thanks to everyone for sending me   .
I defo believe in the power of PMA!!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia- that's great news, it's all systems go now then x 

Laura- a meet up will be good, London still sounds good for me.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Ophelia - That's fantastic news!! Have everything crossed for you, good luck for et


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ophelia - I've just relpied to you on the Jin thread!
 

Beach -yeah, we'll ll head to london and make a day of it.  That would be nice.

Steph - I forgot you!! Hope you are there safe and sound.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Can;t wait, we should be pg then x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats my girl!!  PMA!     All sitting around drinking our water!!  I'd be over the moon if that was the case!    With all this DHEA we have been scoffing surely there must be a few babes between us this cycle!!

Emma - Just rememered forgot you too!!  How are you sweety?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello lovelies!

Just a quickie, as I'm buggered, as per - will do more tomorrow after some sleep! Mmmn, day off...

Everything's sounding good and positive here! It's going to be a great year on this thread, I just know it.

Merse - get your bottom on that plane to Turkey to have a hols with Laura! You'd have such a great time.

Steph - have you arrived yet?

Mrs O - have replied on the Jin thread!

Beach, Sarah - how did your meet go? Any piccies?

Nicks - how are you feeling now you're off? Doing anything nice?

The rest of you - smooches!  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ophelia - Great news! Good luck on Saturday    

Merse - thinking of you      

My mood has lifted a little bit after a couple of days of BMS   Wish me luck. Also just watched Grey's Anatomy which helped!

Good night girls


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Ophelia -     Fantastic news about your embies - 100% fertilisation rate is a great achievement and something to be proud of.  Those embies sounds like good 'uns.  Good luck for ET   

Bugle - Good luck too for ET     It must be nerve racking not knowing how they're doing but you had a good crop so I'm sure you've got some good quality sticky ones amongst them.

Laura - Ooo, new Kitchen - will you turn into a domestic goddess and spend your weekends baking    All fine here, sickness is easing but still here but at least it's not a grim as it was.  Hopefully it'll be you (and a few others) suffering from m/s soon   

Steph - Did you get there ok?  Hope AF has shown up too   

Beach and Sarah - Enjoy your meet up.  A summer meet up sounds good and I might even be able to join you as I'll hopefully be back in the UK sometime around July/August for a few weeks.

Jax -   

Hello to everyone else  

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning



At home this morning then off to meet up with Sarah at lunchtime. x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Give her a big squeeze from all of us! And the same to you Sarah!

Mind - we want pictures...

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread will be started sometime today so if you have any lists, please ensure you save them before this thread gets locked 

I'll give you another "warning" before I actually lock this thread though 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Just getting ready for lunch with Beach. Looking forward to meeting up. 

Had some shocking news this morning, my friend Kate who was pregnant with twins had her waters break on Wednesday night and then she went into full blown labour this morning at 5am. She delivered her little girl naturally but Charlie the little boy decided he didn't want to play so they had to whip her down for an emergency section. Mother and both twins are doing well, but the next 24 hours are critical. They were both a good weight for 26 weeks and were 2lb.

See you in a little while Beach. I am wearing blue wide leg trousers and a red and white top, my hair is browny/reddy and is in a bob. We'll be the one's staring at people as they come through the hotel doors.

Mirra - I will try and get some piccies xx

Ophelia - well done mrs xxx

Em  

Catch up with you all later for more personals.

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

beach and swinny- Enjoy your lunch today ladies.  Is it your first date? 

odette- Tell me a bit more about this book "The power of you". What's it about? I love reading books about how to change your way of thinking into making things happen for you.

Alegria- When's your next scan?  

Swinny-     for your friend and her twins.
Was it you who asked about my psychic reading? I had it done 2 weeks before flying to Istanbul for TX and she asked me if I was pregnant. When I said I wasn't she said "if you're not preggers now you defo will be very soon, In a few months maybe even weeks"
She aslo said I was going abroad soon and could see me going to hospital for check ups!! 

Jax-  

Laura- You decided what hotel yet?

Gabs- Nae lang noo.  You started packing yet?

Bugle- Hope ET went well and you got some top embies onboard.  Hope you're up for dinner.

Steph- see ya soon. 

Emma,Miranda, merse,nikki, Nicks, Snic,Inc and anyone i may have missed (so many of yous)-Hello!!!

Went to hospital for clexane injection today and was told my 2 embies are doing well and are dividing.   

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Brill news Mrs O  - will tomorrow be a 2 or 3 day transfer?
Beach and Sar - enjoy your hot date!  
LB - good news about the kitchen - v exciting  
alegria - good luck for scan hun 
bugle - good luck for ET  
Jax -   any news? When is test day?
Merse -   how are things hun? Are you making any more plans yet? Turkey with LB -  
Mirra - hi!
Steph -  - are you there safe? Update us when you can  
Gabs -   packed yet?
Ems - 13 weeks!   
LJ - any news on your sis?  
Nicks08 -  for a natural miracle for you hun - IT CAN HAPPEN!!   

Well my mum has gone home now. Am sleeping terribly - awake for 2-3hour in the middle of the night. Felt a foot at the top of my tummy yesterday so maybe the LO is getting her head down?!   Nearly passed out walking round the garden this am - what a wreck!  
Love to all those I've missed - hope everyone has a great weekend planned   
Nicks


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Incon - hope youre well.
I found it so hard like you to just live on a daily basis - I still do.

I have been reading a book I bought for the second time ¨The Power of Now´ (bought it about a year ago) and a certain chapter has helped me.  Make what you will of it but just think about it and see if there is anything in it that may help you cope.

Our suffering comes form the result of our resistance to our circumstances ie not being able to have a baby.  Obviously we shouldn´t resist the pain and allow it to be whether it be in the form of grief, fear, loneliness etc.  We shouldn´t feel that we are failures or guilty but just experience those feelings  without labelling them, just let them be.

However if our overall situation is unsatisfactory or unbearable, eventually we have to surrender to what is to be able to start healing.  It breaks the pattern of our constant suffering.  I know its easier said than done but if we don´t practice this we will only sink deeper into our so called hell.      

We need to ask ourselves 
Is there anything we can do to change the situation, improve it or remove ourselves from it?
By taking action, we are initaiting changes or achieving goals that will move us forward.

We need to be pro-active because what is cannot be undone and say yes to what is.  If you accept this state of acceptance you create no more negativity, and less suffering.  You then learn to live in a state of non-resistance and acceptance.

I´m not saying that we should give up the fight of having our own children but after speaking to my consultant who said that although my uterus was in good shape, as there was no implantation happening, it was natures way  to say that my eggs are maybe of a poor quality due to my age.  She said you can try again with your own eggs or DE which gave me a 60% more chance.

So what i´m saying is that I can either continue with the knowleadge of my history to suffer another failed cycle or have more of a possibility of having a baby but it will DE.

She never once wrote me off saying I could never have a child with my own eggs because she said it could happen you never know but that she thought I would stand a better rate of success.

Anyway I have gone on too much now but I never for one moment in my life thought I would be making that kind of choice - the point is I have a choice and I just want to get on with it and if DE might give me the better chance of having our baby then I want to grab it now and be grateful that that chance is there for me.

Love to you  and hope that you will find some answers as I have.  
Take Care. 

odettexxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette -   its so great to hear your positivity and I wish you all the best. With your attitude I'm sure you will do it    I agree with facing up to what the situation is because its the only way to move on.
You go for it girl! 
Love Nicks


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

Just saw your post so please see my previous post to this. 

Wishing you all the best for your cycle 

odette  xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi guys - last post before I leave and head home to England ...

Well had ET today and got 3 good embies on board  We had a D3 transfer and ET was something quite different in Jinemed - lying down for four hours afterwards with no getting up whatsoever was something I hadn't expected!!!  Ithas pretty much taken all day. Taxi ride home was a little challenging.

Sad news is we have no frosties  It just goes to show that it is quality not quantity that counts  We had 25 follies, 13 mature ones and got 14 eggs. 9 fertilised, 6 lasted until today and 3 were transfered. the other three were apparently not good enough to freeze  So after getting all excited - we are now a little despondant, but naturally thankful for what we did get 

Anyway the jinemed were fab and I would definitely recommend it in temrs of monitoring and tailoring. My English cycle came nowhere near!!1 Thanks for all your support over the last few weeks  We will see how things go and keep our finers crossed 

Speak to you all soon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread will be started and this one locked in a few moments so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way........................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134786.0

N x


----------

